#  FAQ    (  )

## .

!        .       


  , ,            3  (, )?,   .           . 

,  ,       . ,         http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=53391

       :
 (  )    :  (    ),  (   ),  (  ). (  )        ,      .  ,        ( ,   ),          . (    )           .  ,  ,       ,   346.26  .  ,       ,    ,               .         ,          .* 1.   * 
1.           ,      ,   20      . ..       20 ,  1     20   .. ,     ,       ,   .163  . :      (, )   1  ( 2006   2 )              ,       -      ,      .
 -    21  ,  ,    .
2.    ( 3-) -    ,     30  ,     . ..  2005      30  2006.  ,       ,   ,         4-,       . ,       ,       3-.       4-       ,   50%.    ,     ,            .     ,    ,                  .   2006          5000    ,         :   ,       ,       .
  .221,225, 227, 229  .
3.           30  ,     . ..  2005      30  2006.   ,    ,          ()   ,         .
 - .241 (.3), .244  .
4.              1  ( , ,   )  .            122  ,          ,   ,    ,    . 
        Ի  167- .6, .11, .28.;    ()        27- .11 .5  .6

----------


## .

2.     

1.        1 , 1 , 9   .  1 , 1 , 9      25  ,    . ..  1      25 .       30  ,     .  ..  2005.        30  2006.
  -   26.2  .
2.              1  ( , ,   )  .             122  ,          ,   ,    ,    .
        Ի  167- .6, .11, .28.;    ()        27- .11 .5  .6


 3.  ,  ,  


1.             20       .  
   26.3       .
     ,        ,  .   ,     ,     ,  ,            .       ,     .
,          ,     ,        .
2.              1  ( , ,   )  .             122  ,          ,   ,    ,    .
        Ի  167- .6, .11, .28.;    ()        27- .11 .5  .6



    :

1.	    .
2.	      ,       .       -,       . 
3.	              ,         13  2002. 86/-3-04/430 "            "
4.	 2005                 ,    .        ,       -3-22/606  26.10.2002.  1  2006   ,       30.12.2005 .  167.     http://www.klerk.ru/blank/?cat=29.    6%    . 
5.	,    ,            .  ,   ,           .         ,     :  ,  ,         .       , ,  -,        ,  ,   .            .
     (    )     ,  ,    , ,      ,     ,      -,     .   .7  346.26  ,         .        ,        .
6.	         ,     .     ,        ,       .     , .. .      ,      , ,    (  ,    )   .     ,   , ,       .
7.	      ,    ,  .       . ,      ,       (    )  .
8.	      .  ,         .     .
9.	   ,     ,  .
10.	     (  )    ,          .   2006  30   .           2  (1   ).
11.	  6 %   !!!        ,    6%  .

.  feat. Cooler

----------


## Santos

!!! 
        (    ).

----------

(  ),        ,     ?

----------


## zas77

*.*, .   , , . :Wow:

----------

> "8.        ,    .                ,              .          ,              ,      ,          ".
>        .         .


.. ,           , ,      ,   ,     ?

----------


## 15

..                 )  ,          -          , ,      ?         ,        ,     5    (

----------


## .

.    ,          .      . 
      .      ,        .    .

----------


## Oleko

.    ()  ,    .     -11 (    ).   1 , ,          . , ,    ,    ,     . (        7 ,    ). , ,  .

----------


## Atania

*15*,     ,   11    , 2      .   .   ,  ,   -    .         537-21-10

----------


## Cooler

> 11    , 2


       .

----------


## .

,      .         .

----------


## -

> ,   ,


           5-10      . 
    .   ,   ,    ,    ,               165 .  -      - ,  3,4-       .      . 
   .           13  2002. 86/-3-04/430 "            ".  
        .      .
.-          .       3-.   ,     .

----------


## .

,         Cooler,   ""  .

----------


## -

> ,         Cooler,   ""  .


,     Cooler,     ?
     .    ooler     .

----------


## .

:yes:

----------


## .

,   ,          ( )

----------


## -

> ,   ,          ( )


       , .     .      .    .

----------


## Atania



----------


## Cooler

> 


  .  Cooler ,    .  :Smilie: 

 -   .       -   !  :Asthanos:

----------


## -

> .  Cooler ,    . 
> 
>  -   .       -   !


    .       .

----------


## Nani



----------

,           2005 .,      ,  ,  , : 1.     ?; 2.   ? 3.       ?

----------


## rezedaa

1-     (   )

----------

,     ,  ,      ,   "    ".   ?     ?

----------


## Atania

**,

----------


## Atania

-         25       ,   -   . 
-     ,          , 
-

----------


## Atania

*Nani*,    *rezedaa*,

----------


## __

,    ?

----------


## .

?      .     - .

----------


## __

?

----------


## Cooler

,   "FAQ     FAQ"   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## .

,       FAQ,      ...          .        .      .
,    Cooler.   ,    .

----------


## Katerina_K

, ,          2005 ,      ,       ,  ?        ,     2-,       3-,                  .   , ,   ...

----------


## zas77

> 2005


       ,   ,    .         . ?  , ,   ,     .

----------


## Atania

*Katerina_K*,    ,       ,    ,  3-     ,       .

----------


## zas77

?  ?

----------


## Katerina_K

> ?  ?


 -.    ,    3-   (  ),   ,      ,            2005.

----------


## Cooler

> 2005.


      "    "?

----------


## LOREN06

, :
   6%     150  ,        10%  4% (   1968)
   -     ?

----------


## .

150 ,  100     50  .    .  .

----------


## Atania

,   2005  
 100    18210202030061000160
 50      18210202040061000160

----------


## Katerina_K

> "    "?


 ,            2005  (    2004.),      ,        3-.       ,   ,     ?

,  ... ,   ...     ...- ,  ,   . .

----------


## .

*Katerina_K*,       ,       .  Cooler    :Smilie: 
      .

----------


## MarGon

> *15*,     ,   11    , 2      .   .   ,  ,   -    .         537-21-10


,,,  -4-1            -11?

----------


## .

(  ) -   .   -4-1  ,   ,         :Smilie:       .  ,  -11,     . .        :Wow: 
  -    .   "" -  .    .

----------


## Katerina_K

> *Katerina_K*,       ,       .  Cooler   
>       .


,         :-)))

----------


## Cooler

> ,         :-)))


      .

    ,   **   ,   .

** ( ,  ,    ..) -     .

P.S.    .  :
)  ;
)  ( )           ,     .      .

:    **    .       . -,  **  .  ,       3-?  .

----------


## .

*Cooler*,   -...   -       .       ,       .
 ,     ,      3-.  .229. "   ,    227  228  ".  .227 "           :
 ,              , - _  ,    _ ;"
 ,   .217  "   (  )     :
. 24. ,         ,     __    ,       __       (  )",     ,     . 

      ,        -  .  3- .    ...      .    .   -     :Smilie:  ,      .

----------


## MarGon

> (  ) -   .   -4-1  ,   ,              .  ,  -11,     . .       
>   -    .   "" -  .    .


C!

----------


## Cooler

> ,     ,      3-.


 !!!  :Wow: 

   ,          ,      ** ! ,        -   .  :Wink: 

   ,   ,  ,   .   .346.11: 


> (  ,     ),    (  ,     )      ,


 -    ** ?   ...

   - .     -   .

     .          **,   ** .    **  /    /  .

** **  , ** -   (  ).           .

,       - ,        .

 :    ,    **  ,    -     **.

,                  .

----------

> ,       ,   ,         4-,       . ,       , *      3-*.       4-       ,   50%.    ,     ,            .     ,    ,                  .   2006          5000    ,         :   ,       ,       .
>   .221,225, 227, 229  .
> 3.           30  ,     . ..  2005      30  2006.   ,    ,          ()   ,         .
>  - .241 (.3), .244  .


          2004            2005     .   -          .  2004          ,    ,   -   .   ,   3-     2006 ?
  ?   ! :Smilie:

----------

> ...          ,              ,      ,          ".
>        .         .
>          . , ,    ?


  ,         (   ).  - !! : 1.     , 2.Z-,      -.   35 .  ?

----------


## .

.   .

----------


## Atania

**,            :Smilie:  ,  
        ?

----------


## meduza

,      ?

----------


## zas77

> ,      ?


  ,   ,     .   .

----------


## meduza

,    "     
                         31.01.2006 . N55 
(    20.02.2006 .  N 7522)
   "      

          -  ,      
 ,    "
       ...
 :Frown:

----------


## Atania

,             .

----------


## .

*meduza*,      -   , .
   -             .

----------


## meduza

, ,  - ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Running Fire

Cooler,

 -   .            2005 .  - ...  :

          52.42  52.43 ( ).        -  ,       3-   (    -      )?

       4 .
      :
       09.09.2005,      4- ,   ..? (   ),    27.09.2005

      3-   -    ?

----------


## Cooler

*Running Fire*,  FAQ    .

    ""  ,    , ,         .

----------


## Running Fire

*Cooler*,    ...?  :Wink:  

            ,         .

 ,          :

   (     ,  150 ,  ).   ,     ,    .     IV  .
    -   III        (  ,  -  ?)

     :      2006 .        ,       (               ).      -      2005  .
        2005   30.04 (if any)?

  .
?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

3       .       -     .   3       .   ,  **  ,   .
      3-  2005 .,    .      .

----------


## Cooler

> 3-  2005 .,    .


       .            (   )   ,      -  .

,      .     :        ,    ...     ? " ",  ?

----------


## Margo123

?         ...

----------


## .

*Margo123*, ,  .

----------


## Margo123

.      .     ?       3- ?      ?

----------


## Z

,!    -   .        1 .,        .           ,     -(     -).      ,    "".

----------


## .

*Z*,     -   ?   -      .

----------


## 777

> 


  :Wink:

----------


## Z

5 .  ,    3   2 ,    , ..  ,    (  ),   ,   ,  ,   , .    ,   ,     ,   ?   . :Embarrassment:

----------

-   3-      ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Cooler

> .


    2005  - .

----------


## Natal-i

!
,    .          ,     .         , 2?

----------


## Cooler

> , 2?


.

----------


## Natal-i

*Cooler*,

----------

Cooler    
"   2005  - ."
-       ???

    ,  -  ,
   ,   3-.   :   ,   =  . ?      ,     , ? 
          ,       2005.,     20  2006.

----------


## Z

!            .   .        713  01.12.2005., 10.  ,         .     ,        .      -      .      .

----------


## 777

> -      .


  :Smilie:

----------


## Z

, ,    .  :yes:

----------


## Z

,  777 :yes:  .   ,            ?        .      -       .

----------


## 777

*Z*,        :Smilie:

----------


## Z

!!!    ""

----------


## Nass

> .





> 2005  - .


 ?
      -  ?
   ,  ,         ...  - ?

----------


## .

Nass,        :Smilie:               ,        . 
   -3    .     "         ,   ,      ".

----------


## Cooler

> "         ,   ,      ".


   - -  - ,   -    .  :Embarrassment: 

*2004* ,      ()     " ,    ... ". ,    - .

   ( *2005* )   ,        .

----------


## .

,    +       :Frown:  
       ,       .         .

----------


## Nass

> ,       .         .


    ,        ,         ?

----------


## Cooler

> ,    +


    23  2005 . N 153 "           ( 3-)    "



> .


       .



> ?


 ,        .

----------


## Nass

> ,        .


     .
*Cooler*, *.*, !

----------

.   .  2005    .   .     .    3   4 ???   ?       ,   .  2004   .   .

----------


## Andyko

.


> 





> 


    ?  :Smilie:

----------

. . )    ? 4   ?   "" ,       .

----------


## .

**, 4-      :yes:          .

----------

.   .  3     ?

----------


## .

3-  .

----------

!

----------


## Knave

13   ,   .      .

    ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Evgeniya

,  ,          1     ,    .     ?  .

----------


## .

.

----------


## Evgeniya

po :Big Grin:

----------

3-  ,         ?      ?

----------


## Andyko

.

----------


## NadinS

,     ,     -3, -4   2005 .?

, ...

----------


## .

?    3-     :Embarrassment:

----------


## NadinS

> ?    3-


     ,      ,   ,     :Frown:       ...

----------

,       (   ?)  ?  .

----------


## Cooler

http://mvf.klerk.ru/blank/blank.htm

   " ",   "  " (  )    .

----------


## 2

, ,       . 
  .      ,       (     -      ?)  .  .        .
    ,     -    ,   ..          .
  ,          .   .    .           ,   ,     ?

  ,  -    2005  ,  ,     .
 ,    -  ,       ? 

    .

----------

*Cooler* !

*2*     " " (   ). 
    -      .        ,   ()     .
-    -       .

----------

,          ,     .        ,  ,        (     2005).          .?       ,   ,      13%?

  ,      3-  ,          .  :Confused:      ?

   ,       "  "          ?

----------

:Smilie:       :
  . 28.11.2005 (   )       4  2005   1 2006 ,        ?

----------


## Andyko

** ,  ,  .

----------


## Mila

**  , - .
  ,        .
  ,            -       ,     .             .

----------


## Andyko

*Mila*,   -  . ,   .

----------


## Mila

,        ,      .          ?

----------


## Andyko

*Mila*,      ,      /  . ..., ...   ,    .    ...     .

----------

*Andyko*
   /  ,    .     .

----------

**
 ,  .     .
     .     .

----------


## Mila

*Andyko*.
  ,    ""    (     ,   , )    05.09,        07.09,   08.09,            ,     07.09,      .
   -  07.09  -   08.09,       ,       .

----------


## Atania

-   5  ,     . 
   07-09      
  08-09,  10-09  . .

----------


## Mila

,

----------


## Mila

,     - .
      . , .
     .       ( )  ( ).
             .
        "     ",     " 
  ",     ,      .    .      
      -  .
    ,       ,    ,   ?            .      : ,   ,     .         .  ?
      .(  ,        ,       ,    ,      )

      ,     -  ?         ,  . 

      3-.
           -?       .      ,    ?
  3-     5.1 -     2.3      ?    ?     ,           .
     ,   ,     ,     .
     3-  ,     28.04( ),     2.05?

     ...

----------

.         .    (  ).  4 . 2005.    ,      (    )     .   ?

----------


## .

**,       :Smilie:

----------

.   . - !!!! .   - .

----------


## Andyko

:
   ;
 = 1100;
   .

----------


## 777

> :
>    ;
>  = 1100;
>    .


  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Karapuz

.
  :                         /.    ,               . 
  2-         ,      
1.        (   ?)     ?
2.        
3.             (  )?
4.     6%, 150    ?

----------


## .

1.   
2.         
3. ,  
4. .

----------


## Cooler

-     .

  - ** ...  :Wink:

----------


## Anton

> 1)                         /.    ,               . 
> 2) 1.        (   ?)     ?
> 3) 2.        
> 4) 3.             (  )?
> 5) 4.     6%, 150    ?


1) ,               (. . 264  ) 
2)   -  .     ,     .
3)     ,  
4)    ,    
5)   6%, 150    6%,    6%.

----------


## Karapuz

> -     .
> 
>   - ** ...


    -   ?
    ...

----------


## Chaos

,        30    1    ?   ,      :Big Grin:

----------


## .

?

----------


## Andyko

*.*,    ?

----------


## Chaos

.,  ,    , .    :    30 ?
P.S.    .   :Frown:  !

----------


## .

,     :Embarrassment:  
       1 .
       ,  -  31  .

----------


## Chaos

...  ...   :   ,   ,         1 ?

----------


## .

.    .

----------


## Chaos

., !   :yes:

----------

.   :      21  2005 . .           " ".  (  )      .       . :    ()  1 .  .           ?      ,       ...!       -    . :-(    ?

----------


## Andyko

> 21  2005


 2006?
 ...   __   ...

----------

2006 .     -     . ?       .   ?

----------

-  -        ..,      !   ..-       ? :  .     ?

----------


## Andyko

,           . ...


> ?


 ?

----------

. :-)    ..      ,   4  .     "   "...    -    . ?

----------


## OkSaNka

!   ,            (15%)   - (15%)

----------


## .

*OkSaNka*,   ,         :Smilie:

----------


## OkSaNka

> *OkSaNka*,   ,


    ,    ....
  ,   15%      15%         ...  ....     ....   ,   ?

----------


## .

*OkSaNka*,      !      (    ,    ). 
       -   ,   ,    .
            .   ,    ,   .
 -    .

----------


## OkSaNka

> *OkSaNka*,      !      (    ,    ). 
>        -   ,   ,    .
>             .   ,    ,   .
>  -    .


  :Kiss:

----------


## Lemori

> *OkSaNka*,      !      (    ,    ). 
>        -   ,   ,    .
>             .   ,    ,   .
>  -    .


    -,  -        , ,   .    ,    .   ,   ?    , :Abuse:     .   ,   ,       .    ... :Wow:   :Grenade:

----------


## .

> 


    ???

----------


## Lemori

> ???


  ,    .

----------


## .

,   ,       :Embarrassment:

----------


## Cooler

> 


 .  :Wink:

----------


## Lemori

> ,   ,


     ,           ?

----------


## Cooler

> ,           ?


 ,     3    - , ...     .  :Wow:

----------


## .

*Lemori*, -              :Smilie:  ,    :Big Grin:

----------


## Lemori

> *Lemori*, -              ,


 




 30  2005 . N 167

           ,    ,    
......
1.4.           ,     .              *  ()      .*            .
........
1.5. ......
           , *    ,         ,*      ,      ( )     (  -   ),             .

       -.
           1000 ?      .

----------


## Lemori

> ,     3    - , ...     .


 !!!

----------


## .

:Hmm:   :Embarrassment:  
, ,   1000    :Smilie:   ,          ?

----------


## Andyko

> 1000


...  :Smilie:  __ ... 800   -   :Smilie:

----------


## MarGon

,  - (.. =1,0),     ,           .,              .

----------


## Atania

-         
 " ..  "     ,     ,     
       ,           .  ,        .    ,        (        )  :Smilie:

----------

> 3       .       -     .   3       .   ,  **  ,   .
>       3-  2005 .,    .      .


   -   -        :       3  (  )   - ?

----------


## .

**, -  ?    2-  :yes: 
  ,   .    .     .

----------

.10 .346.29  "    ,        ,        ,      "
. .  -            ?
 :    ...     

 :Big Grin:  09  
..  2       ?    ?
   3- ?
 :Wow: 
 -     :Embarrassment:

----------

> 09  
> ..  2       ?    ?
>    3- ?


    ?

----------

?
        -

----------

,    .

----------

,**,   - ...     -    !))
       ,       :Smilie:

----------

> ,


  .



> 


 .  :Smilie:

----------

,  ,    ,   ,       ,        ,      ?

----------


## .

.     2-.

----------

,    ,     5-   3 !, ,  , , !

----------


## .

,  3-    .       ,         :Smilie: 
   2-            .

----------

.      (  ),    .  /.                 ? 
        3-4  (   ),              ?         ?

----------

...         ,    ,  ,    : "...    - 13,2%..." -      -    ? , ,  - ""...

----------


## .

** ,   (    ),   .    ,     . 
**,  ,     ???

----------

!    ,   :            1     -  ?    13,2%, -  ?

----------


## .

,    . "          30  ,     . ..  2005      30  2006.   ,    ,   **      ()   ,         .
 - .241 (.3), .244  ."
      ,   ,      .
     .

----------

...
,          ()   , 
     ,      ...  7  ?
P.S.  ,     10%,    13,2%?

----------


## .

.244 "2.              ,                                  ,     .      (  ,    )   .
**  **        ,    ,  ,    3  241  ."
       ,    15 , 15   15 . 
13,2% -     .    ?   10%.

----------

!!!!!!!!!! 

P.S.   13,2%   FAQ,      . --,   FAQ ,    ,  ,     ,    ....

     , .!

----------


## AlexDudin

,         ?

   : 
1.       6%,     , ? ..         (  ),     .     ???
2.  .        ?     ?   ?
3.   6%            ,   ?
4.       6%    150 .  ???   ,          ?      ?
5. ..        ,           ???
6.           ?
7.   6%    6%  ?   ? (     50 ,     ,   ?)

    ,    :Smilie: ))

  -     ,     ,     ...

----------


## .

.
1. -  
2.  . ,      (  ,        .   ,       ).    -   ,  ..     2003    .  ...  ,    -       ? -   ,        :Smilie: 
3. .        . ..        .    ,  , ,  ,        .
4.  - .     ,    31.12.   ,      :Smilie:     .          .
5.!       , ,    ,   !
6.        ?        :Smilie: 
7. .        (   26.2 ),        ( ,  26.3   :Smilie: )  ,    6%   !    , ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## AlexDudin

> ,    31.12.   ,         .          .


   ?   -?





> , ?


  :yes:    -   :Big Grin:    ,    :Smilie:

----------


## AlexDudin

*.*,          ?        ?

----------


## .

> ?   -?


   ,     .     .



> .,          ?        ?


  ,   .

----------


## x0x

6%
          ,    50%.
    :
1.    6%        ?
2.             II     I  II?

  :

    ,    .
     (   ) ?

----------


## .

1. .     ?
2.     .       2 ,   .       ,     2 
3.    .

----------


## x0x

.
           300,        ,     50%,      9 .

----------


## .

,  50%    . ,  .

----------


## AlexDudin

*.*,       :Smilie:

----------

> ** ,   (    ),   .    ,     .


      ?     /   ..  ? ..             . ?

----------

,   ,    -...     ...
  ,    -                      ?   ?

----------

,    ,  ,    :Smilie:

----------

,  -   ... 100  50...

----------

> ,  -   ... 100  50...


     31.12.  ,      ,  -,   ,  .    ,       .

----------

... ...  :Smilie:

----------

,   ...   1     1.132?     ?   ,    1            "  "...

P.S.  ....

----------


## AlexDudin

,  
    6%
1.   -     /             ?
2.                 .   ,    -     . , ?
3.          .             ,    ?
4.     ?       ?

----------


## .

1.  .       - .
2.      ,     .  -  
3.      ,   .
4.    .  ,   .

----------


## AlexDudin

*.*, 


> ,     .  -


..               , ?
     ,          .
*.*,       :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ..               , ?


       ,     .

----------


## 555

[QUOTE=.]     .
   ""  2005 -"".  ,   ,         -   -   . 
   ,   ?   ?

 -! 
P.S.     .       ,    .

----------

,     ...  ...   ,      ...      , ,   -        ,      ...

----------


## .

-.      
"             ,      ,                   ,          , * 
*  (  )  ** (  -   ),                   ".

----------


## 555

> -.      
> "             ,      ,                   ,          , * 
> *  (  )  ** (  -   ),                   ".


!
    !   -.
  -       .

----------


## 555

-    -            ?!

----------


## .

.  -   .
,  ,     ,   .     ,       .

----------


## 555

> .  -   .
> ,  ,     ,   .     ,       .


. .
  .
P.S.       -.

----------

> ( )


    ...   ...  :Wink:

----------


## fob1s

(50%)  
     ?
 13% - 
 - ?    13,2%,    3  (  . ., , )  % ...?

----------


## .

*fob1s*,          . ,  ? 
   10%.  - 7,3%,  - 0,8%.  - 1,9%.

----------


## fob1s

,     ...
    ,     ..

----------


## .

-    .    .        ,  ?     .   ,  .

----------


## fob1s

> ,  ?     .   ,  .


 ,   ...
  .

----------


## AlexDudin

-         ?
 :Smilie: 

    ,  *.*  :Smilie:

----------


## 1810

!
   .
  ,        2005        ()  ,           . .       ,        ,           .     13%,      .  

      ,  1     , ,     ,    - ,     ...

----------


## 22222

15%.    ...   .  :
1.         1 .
2.   -  (  )?
3.     ,   ?
!

----------


## 22222

....       ?

----------

> ....       ?


     ?.     ,    : http://www.klerk.ru/blank/

----------

> 1.         1 .


-  18210501020011000110 ,  -   



> 2.   -  (  )?


  ,    ...



> 3.     ,   ?


     ...

----------


## .

*22222*,        ?   ?        ,   ,     ,      :Smilie: 
* 1810*,   ,      .   ,   -         .

----------

> 1810[/b],   ,      .   ,   -         .


    2006.         15%.

----------


## .

-   ?

----------


## 1810

> -   ?


,  .    ,     6%.
     1- ...     13 %   ....

----------


## .

?

----------


## 1810

15 %...     1 .,            ...           ...

----------


## .

1         ,     .   .

----------


## 1810

> 1         ,     .   .


  !!!      ,     ...

    -    ...    2005      100000,            90000,     13%  100000 ? (     2005  ... ,   )

----------


## .

* 1810*,       ,    ,     :Smilie:     ,   ?  :Big Grin:        .

----------


## 1810

> * 1810*,       ,    ,        ,   ?        .


 .  :Frown:  
 ...  ,       .

----------


## 1810

.
         !  !!!  ::flirt::  

,     ...

----------

> 1810,       ,    ,        ,   ?        .


 :Smilie:   :Smilie:  ...  :Smilie:

----------


## julechka

!!!! ,   -  ...      !!!         !!!       !!!    ,   ,      !!!! 
 ,   ,  !!!             ???? ( , ,  5  27.04.06)
    !!!!!

----------

*julechka*,  : http://forum.klerk.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=45

----------


## Irisha_nn

?
,     15%,  , , ,   - .          ?      ?      .

----------

,     ?

----------


## Andyko

*Irisha_nn*, 


> __


**,    ?   ?

----------

Andyko,   .   ?

----------


## Andyko

-3         .      -2             .      ?

----------

,   ,     ,     ,      .     .     ?   -   ,   ?

----------


## Andyko

.

----------

,  .         :       ?

----------


## Andyko

?  ?

----------

2-.

----------


## Andyko

.      ?

----------

.

----------


## Cooler

-     ?     ,   . ,   ?

----------

,  .   .            ?

----------

,              ??? . 221

----------


## Alexandras

!
   .  .   \.    -    ? 
     ?        .  -            -    ? :-) .  "   "      ...

----------


## .

*Alexandras*,       ?   .    ,      .         .
  ,     . 
 ,      ?        .

----------


## Alexandras

. !!!        :Smilie:    \,   -      .   ?        ,    :-( ,   ,      ? 
--------------------
  ,   ,     ""  :Smilie:    ... !

----------


## .

*Alexandras*,        ,    .
,    /,               .

----------


## zas77

> .   ?


         .       ,   .

----------


## Alexandras

> *Alexandras*,        ,    .
> ,    /,               .



 ...      ..   *****    .  -            9-2-2 --- 9-2-3- ---      .     -      ... 

   :        ?       ,       ?

               ( )  .               ...


,    :

1.     .
2.     

,       (  )...        :yes:

----------


## .

> ( )  .               ...


  ,   .     ,    .  /. 
      ,     ,   ,      .
         ,      -     ().   -  ,

----------


## Cooler

> ( )  .


   - . .

, ,             .  ,  - ,       ?

 ,   -     **  .

              (,    ) - ,    .



> ,       (  )...


  .  **  -   . , , -    - ?   :Wink:

----------

6 ,    23 .    ,   .  4-,            .      ,    ,               .   ,  ,         .       .       ,   ,   .      ,     4-    .  ,    ,        15 ,       ,             .     5 ,     .    :0).  , ,  ,   .    . .        ?    -    ,  .     ,  4-      5    ,        .      .

----------


## Alexandras

:Smilie:  
2 - !      !!!          :Smilie:

----------


## .

**,  .       ,      .           .       .      ,      .     15 ,     .

----------


## Alexandras

,   .     ,       .    .        ?   ,  6%.                 11 ? 

 !

----------

> ,   .     ,       .


   ,  ,

----------


## .

*Alexandras*,     6%    ,      ! 6%    ,   150    . !               ,        :Smilie:      ,  ,    .

----------


## Alexandras

> *Alexandras*,     6%    ,      ! 6%    ,   150    . !               ,            ,  ,    .


        ( 6%)?     ,  .  -  , ,        .    .      ? ...

    ,    -    ,      ,         .      :Smilie: 

  ,      ,  6 .    ,    -     ?  ? ,      ,     .   .    ?     ,   .      :Smilie:

----------


## .

.http://www.klerk.ru/blank/?cat=29    -   .   http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=94098      . ,   ,     .  ,        .

----------


## Alexandras

> .http://www.klerk.ru/blank/?cat=29    -   .   http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=94098      . ,   ,     .  ,        .


  ::nyear::

----------

,
   ""    (6%)   .      .     ,  ,            .       ,     ,       . ,          ?

----------


## .

.     ?    ,      .    ,             :yes:     -    .

----------

.      -   ,     (  )?

----------


## .

> (  )?


   .      .         .

----------


## AlexDudin

(, , )         :Smilie: 

1.     Ļ
2.      .  ? 
3.            
4.   2     ,        ?   ?
5.      -  /          ?      ? (- ,  )
6.     .       .     2          (        ).  ?  ( ,      ,  -  ?)
7.    ,     ,   .             ?            6%?        ?
8.         6% (   , )       ,       - ?
9.    " " -         ""  "",  ?  :Smilie:

----------


## .

1.   .
2.    
3.    .     /,   .     .
4.  
5.   .  . ,  .     1 
6.        . 
7.   6%    .     ,     .
8.   ,     
9.   .   ,      ,        ,     .

----------


## AlexDudin

*.*,    :Smilie:   :Smilie: 

    5 -     ,      " /"   ?      ,

----------


## .

*AlexDudin*,        .     ,      .      .

----------


## Alexandras

.          .     ?

----------


## AlexDudin

*Alexandras*,         6%   III    ,   50000 .,      2550 . .. 
50000  6% = 3000 .
3000 - 450 (,    III   ) = 2550 .


    III     10000 .,  
10000  6% = 600
600 - 450 = 300  :Smilie:  
        !!!
     300.


*.*, *Cooler*,   , ?  :Smilie:

----------


## .

.      ,   .       :Smilie:

----------


## AlexDudin

?
      450    ,      .  ?  :Smilie:

----------


## .

> III     10000 .,  
> 10000  6% = 600
> 600 - 450 = 300


    ,   2  (   ,    1 )  



> 50000  6% = 3000 . 3000 - 450 (,    II   ) = 2550 .


    9 ?
60000  6% = 3600
3600 - 900 ( 2  ) = 2700,   2550     2 ,    150 .  .

----------

!!! , !!        2004  2005 .       ,       .    .      :
1.  .
2. 3-  
3. 4-  
4.   
5.       .
    ,   ,      ????
...  ,      ???     ??    .   :Wink: ))
......      ,     ???

----------


## .

*Ripley*,       ,   ,      .    .
**,      FAQ http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=69716.
         ,    . 
 .
 -   
   !         .      .
       ?

----------

.    !
  ,    (   .  ) ,     2004  2005  (    . ),  ,   ,    !!     :Smilie: )     :Smilie: )       ,    .
  ,     ?? 
... ,  -   .  2004, ,   ?? ,    , .  1 : 20.04.04.  ???
   ...
   !!!

----------

,       ,     ,    4-     . .....

----------

....

----------


## .

**,    ,         .  ,        **   .      ,          .        .     .
      .        150    (  1967    )      ,       . ,    ,    . 
      .   ,   , ?

----------

...    ???               ....
 ,     ??    -    ...( 4-)...

----------


## .

**,   ,    ?
 . .      ,    .    .

----------

,  ,    .
 (),      ,  .  3-  ?      ,  ?

 ,  -    ,   ;-))     ...   .
,   -     ..
,     ,  ?
...     .      ! 

!

----------


## .

**,     :Big Grin:  
    .      ,      . 
   ,   ,   . 
 ,      .  100   . 
       -  .      ,       ,   . ,  .

----------

. !!!
 .  ,   :Wink:

----------


## -2

.,     :Smilie:     6%  .

 -   ,           ?    -       ,     ...

 ...
                 150 .  . 
1) ? 
2)  ,   ?   ?
3)    (150 .  .)   ,               ?     ,    ,     150 .  ,    ""   .

----------


## .

1.  
2.          ,   .  ,    ,   .    , .
3.     .       ,   .    .

----------


## -2

>>    .

    ,    , ..         ,      .

    ?

----------


## .

,   ???    -  .    15%.

----------


## -2

,   ,  ?  :Smilie: 

  ? 110?

----------


## .

.   -    ?         .

----------


## -2

...  .

 .

----------

,   6%,             .  (       2005 ?).             ?

----------


## .

?  , ?   -     3-.

----------

,   ,  ,      !?

----------


## .

- ?      3-.

----------

,  -   2-  2005.    #313,      ,

----------


## st04222

!
 ,       ,     .
   ,   2,5       ,         ,  .        .  :Smilie:    ,   ,   2 (  )     !        2004.   !

----------


## AlexDudin

2 :
  6%

1.     .     -  -  " "  "        18% ....".    ?      ,     .   -    .       ?        ?   ?

2.              3-?        ,  ?    - 13% ?         ( ),   ?        ?

----------


## AlexDudin

:
3.      -4     .     ,         .. ..    .        -         ?        ,    ...

----------


## .

1. ,   -    .      . ,         ,  ,     .
2.     ?        ,   .     .       ?.  .220 .1 .1  
3.   .

----------


## st04222

:Frown:

----------

*st04222*,    2-     2004  2005.   -           .

----------


## Cooler

> 2-     2004  2005.   -           .


 .    ""?    :



> * 231.    * 
> ...
> 2.  ,           ,  ** **   ,   45  .


    :   ,        ,    -  .

  -  ?

----------


## AlexDudin

*.*,   2:
               3 ,        125000 ..   ?        3    . 

    ..   ,        . ?
      13%, ?
    -                 - ?

  -        2            (     10 ),      3-    ?

----------


## Cooler

> 13%, ?


 , **    125 .



> - ?


        -  .



> -        2            (     10 ),      3-    ?


     - ,   -  ,  ,   "".

**.

----------


## AlexDudin

*Cooler*,    ,          ?
        -        ,    ..       -?                ?     ?

       -  -        3-?

----------


## Cooler

3-   .   ,  ** . ,   - .

*2*-.    ** **.

P.S.        .

----------


## AlexDudin

> ,   2  (   ,    1 )  
> 
>     9 ?
> 60000  6% = 3600
> 3600 - 900 ( 2  ) = 2700,   2550     2 ,    150 .  .


   ,     .

.,        6%     900 ., ? (..   6%  450)

     ,         :Smilie:                 ?  -  :Smilie:     ?

----------


## AlexDudin

.  Cooler -       :Smilie:

----------

> :   ,        ,    -  .


 -  .  ...  2-  2004.     ,   2006.,         ..     ...
  -    2004, 2005,2006  2007  .    ,          ,     ()

----------


## AlexDudin

> 2-.       .


  ...      ?    ?

----------


## .

> ,                        ?  -


   ,   .    ,    .
AlexDudin,  2-     .        .       2-  2005  (  -    3-  ).     .

----------


## AlexDudin

*.*,   :Smilie:  -  :
1.                     ..  . ?
2.       ,  ,          3-. ?

3.   -     ,     ..           60000 (.. 6%    3600  ..   6%  1800,      ).    60 .     ,                 ?    ?  :Smilie: 

4.  .3      -     6%      -           ,               .         -         ,       .       . ?

----------


## .

1. .             3-.   ,    2-,         .     2-     .  3-    .
2. 
3.  
4.

----------


## AlexDudin

.     :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Alexandras

,      ,     ?   .   -    ,  ,        . !

----------


## .

*Alexandras*,     ?

----------

*.*,     -  (    ).    ,   -  .

----------


## Nass

> -  (    ).    ,   -


   ?

----------

> ?


 .

----------


## Saschchen

, !  :Frown:         (6%)    ,   ,   .  -     .      . -      ,     . \        ..     . :Embarrassment:  
 :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## .

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=75795

----------


## Saschchen

!      \.    .

----------


## fg

!    6%.  2  .        6%  .    ,       :       - ,   ,                    (,                         \                 , ,   ,        ,        ).

    :     ,         ,        ,      ,     ,     ?         ,      ?    !

----------

> :     ,         ,        ,      ,     ,     ?         ,      ?    !


           ? :Big Grin:          ?
 :Big Grin:   :Wink:

----------

> 


.     ?     .  .    . ,       -    .  ...  .     " " . thanks!

----------


## kp

!
 (,6%),        ?

----------


## Andyko

I.      

          .     .
           .    -  ,  ,      .

----------


## fg

,  .    ,      ,      6 %    ??  ,   ,     .            .   . .    -  ,    .  ,         ,     ,      ,    ? ,     :Smilie: )    ...

----------


## .

*fg*,      ,    .     ,    .  ,      .

----------


## fg

.        .              .  ,  .

----------


## Amberr

,     .     (  . , ,   . .)   2006 .     , . .         .  (         - ).     , ,    
_ ,      ,   ,         4-,      _ ."    .     ...      30        .     ?

----------


## .

*Amberr*,          .      .        3 .       ,      20 ,      30   3-  30 .
  ,       .

----------


## .

*Amberr*,    .

----------


## Amberr

.   .   ,   ""         3 .     .       .     3          ,    /?

----------


## .

> 3 .


  100 .    ,      ,   180    ,   100   .
      ,        .      2-  ,      3-.

----------


## Cooler

> ,      ,   180    ,   100   .


 - ,    ,  100       ,   - .  :Frown:

----------


## Amberr

. .         3 .      4 ,    100 .  ?

----------


## .

.

----------

, ,    .
  ,            ...    .
     ,    ,   .
 ,    .  6%.
, ,   (  ) -     .        -   "-",    ..,        ,     .
       ,  ,  ,   ,    ..
   ,   ,     .
  ,  ,  ,        .      ,         ,     -   ,     .
   .  .
   .
 ,      . ,    ,   .     - .     , , , . 
,      ,      ,      -  .
        .  , -.  ,  ,     .
   .
, .     -     ,  .      ,     .

 ,  , .
     :
               ,    - ,    (. 100..)   "" ?
     - ,     ?
    ( ,   ,  ..)   -      ,       ,    -  ?
    -             ? -  ,      ?
-     (, , ...)?

      . ,  -      ,     ,    -        .
    .

----------

?  :Frown:

----------


## Cooler

> ?


    ?   ,   .



> ( ,   ,  ..)   -      ,       ,    -  ?


    ,         - .     . ...   "   "          ?



> -             ? -  ,      ?
> -     (, , ...)?


 , ,  **   .   - .  ,    ,     -  6-7 .   :Wink:

----------


## Holi

,

----------


## .

*Holi*,    .     FAQ,      .     .   , ,    .
 -        ,       .

----------


## -

> ,


Holi,     ,  Cooler   .

----------


## hiker

-   .    .  /  /, .,    .  ,    ??? :Frown:

----------


## .

*hiker*,      FAQ,     ?

----------


## hiker

> *hiker*,      FAQ,     ?


 :Smilie:        ,   .   ,  .

----------


## .



----------


## hiker

. .

----------


## -

,  -6%, / .     ,    .         "    "?       "   "?

----------


## Cooler

Z-.

----------


## -

.    :

    -    .       . 
      ? 
   6%  Z-  150 .      !
    ?
    ,      ,       (  )      Z-    .

----------


## Helper-2005

*-*,   - -      .      :  ,   -  .   .       3-5   ,     .
    -  50 . ,     . , -,       Excel,        (    -   !  :Wink:  ).
   -    ?

----------


## -

!

  " ".  -  ,  .   -   - .       ?

 ""    ?   ?  , !

----------


## -

. 
    -? 
      ,   .   50 .   .

----------

> -?


    ,    ,  ,   .  -  .  :Big Grin:   -  :Wink: .   .

----------


## Vlad_B

!    ! ,      !

          (    ).         .     .
1.        2007 .         2007 .?   ,     2007 .     ,    (         -    )?       ?
2.   . 4- -        -   ?

 !

----------


## demo

!
 10  2006          (-) - 15%.    -      ( 60.22).    ,      ,  -  .      ,     /.
   ,       :
     -            (    _http://www.r16.nalog.ru/doc.php?id=137980&topic=www.r16.nalog.ru) ,     (     1.01.07             )-       ,    ,   ,      ,    ( 3 ),        :
- 
-   ( )
-    
        ( ).
   ?
1.     ,       (      ).        .
2.         ,   .
3.        ,     ? 
4.              ,    .
5.           ,    .
6.     ,      ?
   ,      .
          ,   : ,       .
         -              .  60.22 ( ),       10-15 ,    .     .   .

----------


## Larik

1.   ?
2. .
3. .
4.  5        .
5.7 
6.

----------


## Larik

.3     ,   .

----------


## Larik

:
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?p=50903626

----------


## .

2.     ,     "  ".     ,   ,   .

----------


## demo

-,              ,       ,       ?

----------


## demo

:
 - 346.16 .1 .22
  - 346.16 .1 .14
    - 346.16 .1 .5
     - 346.16 .1 .9

    ,        ,      ,     ,   .

----------

!
 10  2006         (-) - 15%.    -      ( 60.22).    ,      ,  -  .      ,     /.
   ,       :
     -            (    _http://www.r16.nalog.ru/doc.php?id=137980&topic=www.r16.nalog.ru) ,     (     1.01.07             )-       ,    ,   ,      ,    ( 3 ),        :
- 
-   ( )
-    
        ( ).
   ?
1.     ,       (      ).        .
2.         ,   .
3.        ,     ? 
4.             ,    .
5.          ,    .
6.     ,      ?
   ,      .
          ,   : ,       .
         -              .  60.22 ( ),       10-15 ,    .     .   .

    !!!

----------


## demo

*TT*

      26.3  346.26 .2 .5
"5)        ,     ,        (,   () )   20  ,     ;
(. 5  .    21.07.2005 N 101-)"
   -     ,   -     .    -         .        ?

----------


## .

> !!!


    ?    -     .

----------


## demo

(  /  )?     ?  ?

----------


## .

*demo*,     ,   .

----------


## demo

*.* .

:  15% 
 60.22  , 30.01.9      . 
          .    :
  60.22  20 , 30.01.9 - 100 .
  110  10  .
   120 ,  120 .
        ,     , 1%,     ,    . ?

----------


## .

-     ,      .       1%     1,2 .

----------


## demo

,     , 1%,     ,     *15%*. -

----------


## demo

*.*    .

----------


## demo

,             17.01.07,   10.01.07,      5 ,   -  ,    .        - 17.01.07       .      :
1.       .
2.      -      -      ,  -  ,           ,  -,  -   . 
              .

----------


## demo

> ?    -     .


 632.      

   (  )                     **        .

   ???

----------


## .

?      ,    . ,         ,   -  .

----------


## demo

( Q16.  ):
    ?

        ,    ,      ,              .      ,   .
4.  .    ,       ,    .
 ,     ,                   ,           -    ,    .                 ,  , .


 4  3  1 
 632.      

   (** )                             .

 787. ** 
   ()   ()     ()       *            ,  * .
  002-93
020000│ 4│                                   
021545│ 0│        /                           
021550│ 8│**    ( ) /

----------


## demo

> ?      ,    . ,         ,   -  .


  ?   ,      :
     -    14  2006   N 04-1117/2006(20534-27-32)

----------


## .

,

----------


## 72

, 12 ,     (,  - 6%,  ),       -,       .  ,   ,  ,    .   3      .    -             -  (, ). , ,              ( ? ? ?)

----------


## Helper-2005

*72*,       ,       (  ).      (   ),   , .   3   ...  :Wink:

----------


## fgadmin

,       2006  ,        ,   ,        .  ,      ,        .          (..   ). 
     ?    ,        ? (             :Smilie:       -  .     ,               ?  :Smilie:            ?       ?          ?          ?        -  ?

----------


## Cooler

> ?


  . ,     ,    ,    .  :Wink: 

, ,         .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## zas77

> , ,


 ,           "  " ( ).

----------


## .

.     ?      :Frown:

----------


## zas77

> .     ?


. 
         ,   FAQ. 
   . ,      .     .   ,     .
 ,    ,      . 
  -       :yes:

----------

> *Alexandras*,     6%    ,      ! 6%    ,   150    . !               ,            ,  ,    .


    .         -  . ( ,  6%)...     ..     , ..    ...... %)
,  -          ,         ?? ,  ...

----------

- (??)    ??     ....
       ?? (     1  ......... %())

----------


## fgadmin

> .     ?


  :Smilie: ,     .     ,             ..     . 
     ,        ?          .   .

----------


## .

1.     9  2006.     100 .
2.          2006.       .    ,   .
,     .

----------


## GH

..          , -"  "  ""-              ,      ,  . ,      ,     -     .    -   ,       .     ,                ..?

----------


## .

, ,         ?   FAQ ,   -     :Frown:

----------


## GH

,         -          ,         -  !  . -     -    (  ),       ,            .  (       ).  -06.-      ,    -   ..   ,    .              ,  (     )         -  .  ? .  ()

----------


## fgadmin

> 1.     9  2006.     100 .
> 2.          2006.       .    ,   .
> ,     .


,     .         .

----------

,   ,  FAQ       ,  ,       ,     ,       ,        3- (  ),       , ,        ,      ,  ,        ,         ,     ,   ,       ,    "       13  2002. 86/-3-04/430 "            ".  :
"8.        ,    .                ,              .          ,              ,      ,          ".
 ,    ,  ,      , ,         ,  ,

----------


## .

.        .        .
     .

----------


## GH

15?  ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Cooler

> .


   ,            ,    - 50   .126.

, , ,  ,      .

----------


## @

> ,            ,    - 50   .126.
> 
> , , ,  ,      .



,         ?
  6%.    .        50 .      ?
.

----------


## Anton

> ...     ?...


  ,         .

----------


## .

*Anton*, ?   ?

----------


## QP

!, ,   :   4-  ""    - ?       .

----------


## Anton

> *Anton*, ?   ?


.,    .
  -      ,   1       .
       ,      .
 ,      .
 : "    ".
,    .
   ..

----------

,   ( 6%), 

1.         :Frown: 
     ...        ??

2.      ?

3.         ?
 -11??  - ?
   ? ( ,  ,    ()? 

4.    :

    -4-1  -4-2:			.  .  .  .  .
  ,    -4-1  -4-2:	.  .  .  .  .  .  .  .
  	:					.  .  .  .  .
  :				.  .  .  .  .
???????
      ......    ?
    ?........

    .

----------


## .

1.     ,        .    ,     .
2. . 
3.    -11   .      -  .    .    
4. ,      .   .           .   ,        .

----------

.,  !!! :)))

----------


## Elena_M

.    -
 1.3           ?
2.        (    )     ?

----------


## .

1. 
2.   ,

----------

(    )    -  (     "")     -6%.   2007  ,
     (   -        ).  2007      0     1 .
         ,           .

----------


## Andyko

.

----------

> .


    :
                , ..            ;
     -6%      0 -?

                    ..?

----------


## Andyko

,     ...
                 -  .

----------

, , ,   !

  ,   28  2007 .   -  .   .  .
1)       1 ?      .
2)      ?

.

----------


## .

**,          ?    .

----------

. .   .
1)    - .
2)   ,         4-.      .   ?            ?          ?
3) ,           , ..     ,           ?!

----------


## .

2. .227 .7 


> ,    1  , ,          ,                     ** .       .


  ?   .10     


> (   50 )                     ,    1  ,   .                 .


,  .227 ,      .
3.  .         .

----------

.      :Smilie: 
                     ,        ?     ,  ?
           , ?

:     ,         ,       ?    ?        ,          .     ?

----------


## .

,  


> **


     .
         ,         .    ,        ,        .

----------

... -...     ...

 , ,     ,     ,      ?!...  ""        -      .
     ,    ,        ?       ?    ?

----------


## .

.          . 
    ,      :Smilie:

----------

- ,  !
 ,   .      ?  ,        ?

----------


## .

.    .     .

----------

!
,        ,       (...)  
   28 ,      ?! 
, , ? , , ?
   28   28 ?

----------


## .

28   28 . ,  1    .

----------

.
, ,  !
   .     ? ,          10  .    -,   , ..      ,       .
     10 000,     1800
   8475 ,     1525 ?

----------


## .

,         .   .

----------

...           ,     .   :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

- _   .._
   ,       .

----------


## Anton

> ...   .     ? ,          10  . ...?


1.  



> ...   ... 8475 ,     1525 ...


2. -    .

3.    -          01 ,     3 -   2 .. (. 145),          3  -   .          20  (). 
http://base.consultant.ru/cons/cgi/o...100066;div=LAW

----------

( 15 %)  2006 .  .    150 ..    2006  1  2007    .
  ?         ?

      .

----------


## Cooler

> 28   28 .


 ?  .145   ** .  , ,  1  -   .  :yes: 



> 10 000,     1800


 **  - .    **  -   , .  :Frown: 




> 150 ..


  150   ?



> ?


  - : http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=131513



> .


   ...

----------

,   ,       ....        ,    .
      .  -

----------

,   ,    100%   -     10000, .. 1800 .
     -,    8475 - 1525. ?
      ?   -    ?!

      -  ...    -    =)

----------


## Anton

> ...1)   -    ?!
> 2)       -  ...    -    =)


1) :
 - (1800-1525)/10000=2,75%     ,     -        .
 -   .

2)  ?   01   :Big Grin:  ?

----------

1)      ?
2)  1    :yes:

----------


## Cooler

> 1)      ?


 **  - , :   , ,   -.



> 2)  1


  .

----------


## Anton

to **

 .1)   *Cooler*,
 .2)    *Cooler* -  1 ,   .

----------


## !

15% 
*    50- ,       9-   ,  ? / 17- ,      ?...     .
*   ,    ,        ,    ?

----------


## .

.    ...   ,     .

----------


## !

.   !
         ...?  :Wow:

----------


## .

,    .

----------

!  !   ,        ,   ,    .             .   :    .   .   (  )  ?        ? .    ,       ,     .  . !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Larik

http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...13&postcount=3

----------

!     :   ?    - ?

----------


## GH

!   ?        .-     ,    /, ,.     .     ,     ,  ,    ,  ,   ,    - 3(40, ,    ...    .
,         - 30   .  !
 -,  . :yes:

----------


## Tigrasha

150 /.  ,   .
     2.  28  167- "            ,     ."?
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## .

.      154   ,       2007 - 1848

----------


## Tigrasha

., ,   .        ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## Tigrasha

...     ( ):    154 .  . .?

----------


## .

2/3  1/3

----------


## Tigrasha

.,  -     :Smilie:  !

----------


## AlexDudin

308+154 = 462 .  

*.*  :Smilie:

----------


## olga300

> ...     ( ):    154 .  . .?


102,67  51,33

----------


## -

.
   1966    ,          154 ,  102.67.  .  ?

----------


## .



----------


## -

.
.,          -  .   ,    .

----------


## Tigrasha

...            ,   1966 ..    ?   ...

----------


## .

1.    15.12.2001 N 167-
(.  19.07.2007)
"      " .28
2.     11.03.2003 N 148
   (.  24.02.2005)
   "                 ,     "
3.     26.09.2005 N 582
"                "
  ..

----------


## Tigrasha

!   :Smilie:

----------

,     30  2007,     ,     - ,      4-,          ?   2008 ?

----------

,  2008     6%,             ?

----------


## .

,            .        .     4  ( 20 )

----------

,                /  ?

----------


## .

.       .

----------


## Grekk008

,    -  ,    4-     (   ?),     ?
  ?
 !

----------


## .

...          4-.          ,      .

----------


## ..

,  !

 -   .   .   -  . .

     1000 .,  ..  152 .    ()  1412 .,  .. =0, .. .

     152 . (   ).

  .    .
 ?

  ,        1000 .,  (1000-152)=848 .?
  -   1412 .,  ,   ,   ?

     ?    ,   ?
   ,       ,    ?

 ,  , !!!

----------


## Anton

> ... ...


: 1412

: 1000-152=848 

  /   : 1412-848=564

    ( 10%): 564*10%=56,4

  / : 564-56,4=507,6

 (13%): 507,6*13%=66

    : 507,6-66=441

   .       .

----------


## .

> 


  -  .    , 154   .             , ,    .

----------


## Anton

> ...
> 1)  .    , 154   .
> 2)             , ,    .


 .
1)     243. . 2. . :
...
   []...     ,             (    )     ( ) ...
...
..  154       ,        10%.

2)   ,     ,       .
     ,          .

----------


## .

> ,     ,       .


     2007 ,        2007    ,   2008 .



> 243. . 2. . :


   243  ? 


> 243.  ,      *,   *


    ?

----------


## Anton

1.   154., ,    .    154*12=1848.      .
      /.  .

2.         /.      .

  ,  221.   :
...
          ,          ,     (      ), ** .
...
..     2007.   ,         2007.

----------


## ..

!   .    :

1.    ,             ?
2.    ,  ? ,  -  ?
3.    ,     600000 .        104800+0,02*(-600000)?     10%,     !     ?
4.         ?

  !     :Smilie:

----------


## .

*Anton*,        .   ,   .

----------


## Anton

> *Anton*,        .   ,   .


 ** .

:
2007 .   100 .    .
2008 .     ,            .       .
              ,     ,      ,     . 3. ** 
...
3.            .    ,      .
...

----------


## Anton

> ...
> 1.    ,             ?
> 2.    ,  ? ,  -  ?
> 3.    ,     600000 .        104800+0,02*(-600000)?     10%,     !     ?
> 4.         ?
> ...


1.   ,    .
2. , ,  .
3. .  **   600000 .  ,       39520+( -600000)*2% (. 241, .3).
   ,   10%   -  .          , , ,    .
4.   .      ,    ,    .

----------


## .

> .


   ?               ,     .      ?

----------


## Anton

.3  , .

----------


## ()

.  -   , ,  2-3     4     ,        ?

----------


## .

-

----------


## ()

.,  .

----------


## lorika

23  .     218 " ".    ,   - ,       ?

----------


## Andyko

,  .

----------


## lorika

Andyko,  .    ?       ?   ,      "",     ,  .

----------


## Andyko

, .
   =  .


> 


13%  .

----------


## lorika

Andyko, .   -   ,    ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## lorika

Andyko, !           :Smilie:

----------


## Ra

,   ()  2  ""   ,          ?

----------


## Larik

,   " "

----------


## Ra

> ,   " "


 !

----------


## Taiska

.    6%   / .
           ,      ,   6%?

----------


## .



----------

.
, ,   .  2007   .
    2007      ,     0 ()      0

----------


## .

** ,       .       .   .
   ,   ,       :Embarrassment:

----------

,

----------


## .

,       ?

----------


## 8406

:
   2006 .       (    ).       ,   .
1.      .   ?               ?
2.    .      . (    ,    -    )
3.      3-?    ,   ?  ?(((
 ,        . -   . ????

----------



----------

** ,     ,      .
*8406*,1.     ... .
2.   .
3.   ,  .   "" ...  ,   ...

----------


## .

** ,    ,    .

----------


## zorro_z

,    6%.
  .  ,  .
         (   )? 
1)  ,     -   ,      ?
2)       ,    ?

----------


## Nass

,  



> 1)  ,     -   ,      ?


 ,       (    ).



> 2)       ,    ?


    (   ,      ).

----------


## zorro_z

Nass, . 



> (   ,      ).


   .        :
**  * ()*. 
 .   ?

----------


## LegO NSK

2/80. ,       ,   ,             (  ),        ,      ()  .

----------


## GH

[COLOR=
"Lime"]


> ?


[/COLOR]
zorro. ?   ?
.

----------


## zorro_z

> [COLOR=
> "Lime"][/COLOR]
> zorro. ?   ?
> .


,  !
    .  :Love: 
  -            ,    (  ) -      ().
:



> 2/80. ,       ,


 ,         -     ,     ()   ...
    -  - :
      (  -6%"") 
     ,    (  ).
 -   ...

----------


## .

*zorro_z*,  ,           :Wink:      , -    , -    .
     ,      ,      :Smilie:

----------


## zorro_z

.   -     1  2  ?     !     ( ,   ,      "").    ?!

----------


## .

.

----------


## TaxMaster

,    :                  ,  2006 ?        ,         ?

----------

,  ?

----------


## TaxMaster

> ,  ?


  "",  - ?




> 2. ,    ,   2  346.26  ,                            ,     ,  ,      -.

----------

,   .

----------


## TaxMaster

> ,   .


.. -     , ..              ?

----------


## .

*TaxMaster*,            .      ?

----------


## TaxMaster

> *TaxMaster*,            .      ?


 ,    ,     ",                  "    ,      .      , ,    ,      ,         .

 ,     155-,  2     , ..         /      .      ,     ,   25 ,   .

----------


## .

> , ,    ,      ,         .


       ? -     :Embarrassment: 



> ..         /      .


     /   .   ,    - 10    ,     10    ???

----------


## zorro_z

(     ) - :       (  ,    ).  ,  ,   ,   .
      .

----------


## .

:Smilie:

----------


## TaxMaster

> 


  ?            .

----------


## TaxMaster

> ? -


       ,        , ..       .              ,           ,      .




> /   .


  ,    ?       ?




> ,    - 10    ,     10    ???


   ,     ,        .

----------


## .

:Wink: 



> ,    ?       ?


     ,      .   ,    .

----------


## Consule

> ,  !
> 
>  -   .   .   -  . .
> 
>      1000 .,  ..  152 .    ()  1412 .,  .. =0, .. .
> 
>      152 . (   ).
> 
>   .    .
> ...





> : 1412
> 
> : 1000-152=848 
> 
>   /   : 1412-848=564
> 
>     ( 10%): 564*10%=56,4
> 
>   / : 564-56,4=507,6
> ...


     1000 .,  ..  152 .    ()  1412 .,  .. =0, .. . 

1.    1412   (215)   1412 .  1196 .              ..         ?
2.    ( )  (  ) -     ( ,   )         ..   ?

----------


## Anton

> ...
> 1.    1412   (215)   1412 .  1196 .              ..         ?
> 2.    ( )  (  ) -     ( ,   )         ..   ?


1.    ,   1412(  )-215()-848(-   ) = ...

          . 

2. .

----------


## lati

!   .    ,      -               .      (),  ,   .    ,  , .       ? ,    -,     ,    ,   -        ,        ,    .    ,      ,   ?  ? , ,   ?     ?  -   ,        . ,        -       .

----------


## !

lati!
 ,   -  ...
  -     ,  ,     (      ). 
       ( ,  )
       -    ,       .
   ,    ,   " "    ,     ,    .   ,           .    ,    .
   , ,     .
   -        !
     -      ,  ,   .
       .2     .

 :Smilie:

----------


## lati

,   !  ,    :  - ,     :Smilie:   ,   ,        .  ,         6 000  .     ,  .

----------


## .

> ,         6 000  .


,      ,       :Smilie: 



> ?


       ,            . , ,  5    .



> 


     ,          -      ,

----------


## lati

.,       ,       ,        .  (   - ) - .  :   ,  .     .   -     , , ,  ,  ..       ?

----------


## .

http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr70.htm   .  ,      .     .

----------


## zorro_z

> ,   ?  ? , ,   ?     ?


   . ,     -     .    (,     ),       ( )     -   .  , ,    .
,      .     ""       .   . -    .
! :Big Grin:

----------


## lati

** 
 :Smilie:  
     . ,          ...

----------


## zorro_z

> http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr70.htm   .  ,      .     .


...  " "  " ".      -     ?!      !  ?! (-  .  ). ?

----------

> ...


  ...
      , ?

----------


## .

> " "  " "


  - ????

----------


## zorro_z

> - ????


   ? -   ,       .   . 
 , ,          ,   ,   .     . ,  .

----------


## .

*zorro_z*,           :Embarrassment:

----------


## aw13

,     ,    ( )  19 -  :Frown: .
    ,  ,  ,        (,,  ,    ).    (   ) -" /...   , , ,     .  2008. "
  ,   ,..      , ,         (     ).     ( ,   )      .

----------


## .

,  ,    .

----------


## aw13

> ,  ,    .


  . -     ,  -.  !  ,     ,   ?          .       ,          ?
          .     .       .    ,          .

----------


## .

> .


          . 
    ,      .    ,    ?  ?

----------


## aw13

> . 
>     ,      .    ,    ?  ?


           .      (  !)   182 1 05 ...  182 1 02...,        (!!!)  ,             .      (?)     .

----------


## LegO NSK

> 


 !

----------


## aw13

> !


  , ,   :Smilie: ,    (  )             ?    11  .     ...  ,                       3 .
  "... ( )                  31499.00
     96842.51 , 
   ..   ()             80580.02..."

----------


## LegO NSK

> ...


       ?

----------


## aw13

> ?


    -  !

----------


## LegO NSK



----------


## aw13

> 


  , ,  :Smilie: .                   " "      .       -    :Frown: .
P.S. ,  .      .

----------


## Atania

> 


    , 
   2  ,  ,   .

----------


## ODK

> , 
>    2  ,  ,   .


   !     ,      ,    ,

----------


## aw13

,     .   .
           .              26 -   !

----------


## aw13

.  26- ,        ,   - .     ,   ,     -  . 
           !           ,       ,   .       ,     .  -   ,      ,  ,  (!)  (, )   .                .   -         ,        ,     ?!
          ,         ,      ,             ,   .
    ,            ,         -         ,         .         11  ?        . 
      .       -   ,      ...  ,       ,  ,            ,   ,           11        .    ? 






                   ,             . 
   ?  ?

----------


## .



----------


## aw13

> 


      ,   - ,   .  -          .

----------

...            500 .   "",       ,           ;           (   ,  ),       ,    ;       2 ;  5      ,        ...
   !!!

----------


## aw13

,       . ,               ,     -              11      ,           -   ,      .                 .     .                  ,   . ,    .   ,       . 
            (     ,         !) ,,       ,          ,   ,  -    -     2002   ...    ,    ,    6            .     ,    .

----------


## GH

> 




,   ? ,   ...

----------


## LegO NSK

. .

----------


## cto_klerkov

.

    .   .        1 ,   ,   . 

         2008  : 7   973 . ()  7 .  322 . ()    : 6811  2254 = 4557,   2254 .

  ,           (   ),       2919  2254 = 665  ,      . ?

       ,    .      .

  ,         ,   ?

----------


## lati

, .     ,     ,  :    6%  .  -  ,  -  ,  -.     : 1 -       ()   ,   ,  2 -     -  " "   ,     .     ? ? ?     ,        %?    ?       ?      ,           10?    6%?

----------


## .

> ,  :    6%  .


   ,   .         ,   ?

----------


## cto_klerkov

*lati*, ,  ,        ,         .  ,       .

   .     6%,       ,       ..  - -  ,  6% ,    .     ,  6%      .
           ,   ,       ,         ..
         6%  . 

   ,     6%   (   -      -   ,    ** ),   -           .    .

----------


## lati

. , . 019427   , 019601    , 01903   ,     , 121100 -   .   ... :Smilie:          ,    cto klerkov,        ,    -     ?     ,   ,   ,         -  ,    - ...       :Smilie: )) ,    ,       .

----------


## .

> 121100 -   .


    . 



> ,    -     ?


  ,        .      ,     ,        .  ,            ,  ,      ?

----------


## lati

...     -  ,        ?

----------


## .

.    .       ?   :Embarrassment:     ,

----------


## lati

... 92.7       
93.05    
52.6

----------


## lati

> ?     ,


  ...     :Smilie:

----------


## .

:
9000( )  1,084 (1)  0,70 (2  )  3   15% = 3073

----------


## lati

-...    ?

----------


## .

?    .
    .

----------


## lati

?

----------


## .

?

----------


## GH

> .   .        1 ,   ,   . 
> 
>          2008  : 7   973 . ()  7 .  322 . ()    : 6811  2254 = 4557,   2254 .
> 
>   ,           (   ),       2919  2254 = 665  ,      . ?
> 
>        ,    .      .
> 
>   ,         ,   ?




   , .. 7 , 2  3  .    ,   322    966?       .

----------


## cto_klerkov

* GH*, 
    .
 ,  2008    7 .

       .  - 2-, 3-, 4-  2008 .

       ,   ,    31 .     - 322   .

 ,     966,  7  2254.

   (1 ),   973   .
 7 : 973  7 == 6811.
        : 973.
        : 9733=2919 .
       (2919), ,  ,          (2254).

   ,         665 .  2919.  :Smilie: 

.            ,     ,    .     ""   :Smilie:

----------


## LegO NSK

*cto_klerkov*,      -   .

----------


## cto_klerkov

*LegO NSK*,    :Wink: 

     .    . .    ,       .     .   ,  ,  .

 ,     ,    ,        ? 5000 . , .      - ,      ?

----------


## LegO NSK

> 5000 . ,


?   ?

----------


## aw13

> ,       . ,               ,     -              11      ,           -   ,      .                 .     .                  ,   . ,    .   ,       . 
>             (     ,         !) ,,       ,          ,   ,  -    -     2002   ...    ,    ,    6            .     ,    .


   !  ,         ,  ,      *.*,               -  :Frown: .  ,        -  ,  ,   .    .            .    .     .              .  -    ,             .   ,             -   ,       .         ,   .   
       -      *2 !!!*. -  100000 .       2 ,  ""              , ,    Ĩ      15 . .          .     .          , ,           .., ,   . 
 :Frown: .

----------


## aw13

> ,       . ,               ,     -              11      ,           -   ,      .                 .     .                  ,   . ,    .   ,       . 
>             (     ,         !) ,,       ,          ,   ,  -    -     2002   ...    ,    ,    6            .     ,    .


   !  ,         ,  ,      *.*,               -  :Frown: .  ,        -  ,  ,   .    .            .    .     .              .  -    ,             .   ,             -   ,       .         ,   .   
       -      *2 !!!*. -  100000 .       2 ,  ""              , ,    Ĩ      15 . .          .     .          , ,           .., ,   . 
 :Frown: .
P.S.      .

----------


## GH

> ""




, .     -? .
      -       4- : .   ,   966.     ...      -    -.       .. .  :Stick Out Tongue:     ...  ,     .

----------


## lati

> ?


*..,*  ,  .     :Smilie:   , ,  .    ..

----------


## cto_klerkov

,  ,        .  .    ,       - 1    , ,    :Smilie: 

* GH*, 


> , .     -? .


     ,   ,       ,      ,      .      ,    .   ,   - 200-300 .

----------


## .

> ,  ,        .  .


   ?       ,  .10 .36.29

----------


## cto_klerkov

*.*,  .
 .

973  , .

  ,   ,  .

----------


## LegO NSK

,     .

----------


## aw13

> , 
>    2  ,  ,   .


               ,         ,            ,  ,  *      ?*               .

----------


## Na28ta

, ...     ,         ( ).   .    ?     ?  -  ,    ?

----------


## LegO NSK

> 


  ? 



> ?


.




> -  ,    ?


   .

----------


## Na28ta

.   :  ,        .    ,      ... ,     ,  -  -  ,  .       ...   ,  , .

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,


.




> ,     ,  -  -  ,


     .

----------


## Na28ta

.     ,   . .     ,   ?



> .


 ,  .        ,    ,      (, ,   ).   ,    ?      ,    ?

----------


## LegO NSK

> .


           ?




> ,  .


 .    .     -    .

----------


## Na28ta

> ?


 :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  , .



> .    .     -    .


 .

----------


## Cooler

> ,    ?


    .

**     .

----------


## Na28ta

.

----------


## GH

> -    .



   .

----------


## Maggy_VM

, .    .   ,   ,        3-  .          ,        .        ?        (     ?)
          ,       (, )?

----------


## LegO NSK

3-: 
 -   2 
 -    2 

    ,    .

----------


## Maggy_VM

?      ?

----------


## LegO NSK

> ?


    ,  




> 


 




> , ...    (, )






> ?


 , ..



> , ...    (, )

----------


## Maggy_VM

!!!!
..     ,  ?
       (    3- ).    ?

----------


## LegO NSK

1. .    ,    -.
2.     ?  - ?
  -       .
   -             125000.

----------


## Maggy_VM

.    125000?

----------


## LegO NSK

.

----------


## Maggy_VM

> .


,             , .      , ..   ,   , ?     ?

----------



----------


## LegO NSK

*Maggy_VM*, .      ,    ,   -   .

3-: 
 -   2 
 (=   ) -    2

----------


## Maggy_VM

-  !     ,    ?  125 000 -  ,     -?     ,      .   ,   ?

----------


## .

*Maggy_VM*,   ,       .   ,   .     ,      .   ,      125000,     ,    .

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,    .


: ,   20 %  .

----------


## jro2004

!

, -,             1 ( -   )    0 (  )  :Big Grin:

----------


## LegO NSK

> -


    "1".

----------


## jro2004

> "1".


  ,   -   ((

----------


## LegO NSK

?

----------


## jro2004

,     ,   ""    ,

----------


## .

> ,     ,   ""    ,


  .

----------


## Maggy_VM

> *Maggy_VM*,   ,       .   ,   .     ,      .   ,      125000,     ,    .


., !    .

----------

.

 ,         ...
     ,        (      19.01)

 ( )  30.10.2008.    01.11.2008  31.12.2008    (3000.).  4-  .   .
15.01.        . 

:
1.       4-,    ?      15.01?
2.        ? ? 
3.     ? 

   !

----------


## LegO NSK

1. .  .
2.  4- -    -  .

----------

?? :Frown:

----------


## .

1  - 1,148. 2 -

----------


## Z

,       .




> ,        ,  .   ,     ,     ,  ,


         ,            ,     3-.    ?              ?

             ?(      ).
1.         ? 
 ,   ,  . ( 4  2008 ,    ,   2=0). ,    0.     ?
  ,  ?

2.           01.01.2009    ,  ,  2.     ,    , ,     ?    ?         25  ?   ,  ,           .

   .  .

----------


## .

,       ,     3-  .
 ,  .
     ,      . 2   .

----------


## Z

> ,


, .
  ,       0???  .


   .  .

----------


## .



----------

0?      ...

----------

13 ,     :
=1800*(0+0+63)*1.081*0,5*((0/31+0/30+19/31):3)=12522     =12522*0.15=1878
1800 -  
  -   (63 2)
2=0.5
?

----------

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...2+%C5%CD%C2%C4
           2.     3 (-   )       ?

----------

:
          05.05.2006  N  03-11/02/109,  
   01.09.2006  N  03-11-04/3/402     
           2,    
      ,  .
         .  6  .  346.29     

         2,    
                   ,



      .

           ()  
            2       ,

             ,
            ,    


         (,      ) 

    .
           ,               ,



     (,          
   ).

..   2=0.5*((0/31+0/30+19/31):3)
      ,              ?

----------


## Z

> ,              ?


,  ,   ,         . ,  ,     ,    0.

----------


## Spiritus

28.01.2008 .,           ?  11   12?      ?     12           ?

----------


## .

11  3 
 ,

----------


## LegO NSK

*.*,  11 . + 4    :Smilie:

----------


## .

, 4 .     :Smilie:

----------


## Spiritus

., LegO NSK:       ,   .     -   25 ,  ,   ,   31   . 
,    ,            5   4  ( 6    ).      ,            30 (  )?     ?       ?    ?

 !

----------


## LegO NSK

,    .      01.03.2009,     .   2009 .

----------


## .

*Spiritus*,  ,     " " -           1,2  3  2008.   4

----------


## Spiritus

.:       01.04.2008        2  3           966 .    .     4        5  + 4         . 
      ?            ?

----------


## .

*Spiritus*, ..        ? .          :Wink:    .       . 



> 4        5  + 4         .


           5 .     . 
    ,         ,     .

----------


## Spiritus

..:     ,       ,          .
   4    -               5 .     -       .
   ?

----------


## .

+ .

----------


## Spiritus

..: ,       2  + 4 ,   
 ,      -  

.   ?

----------


## Z

> 5 .     -       .


 ,      4     ???

----------


## .

> ?


,

----------


## Spiritus

-  20 .  :  -    ,        ?     ?

----------


## Z

> -  20 .  :  -    ,        ?     ?


 ,   ,    
        1,   3     .   ,  1.
,  3/1.

----------


## Spiritus

!

----------


## V

> *Spiritus*,       .


         ,     .       4       ?     4        -         4 ?
.

----------


## .

-

----------


## !

,     ,            .,    "   "... 
  ,   ?
1)        
2)        "-"?
3)         ...
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

,   .

----------


## !

.!
  -    !?   !?
      ,       !?,  ,   .04.2008... ?

----------


## .

,    
  ,  ,

----------


## !

!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ele111256

> !
> 
> , -,             1 ( -   )    0 (  )


    5005,  ,     ,     0-  .
,    ,     ,     ,      ,   ?

----------



----------


## Ann147

!       ,     ...
 ....      ( 6%  )  2-  2008.   ()  9 ,   110 (    )  1800 .,       3  6 .,         (. 080)  (      ),       ...   1800       (-     ),     ...        ...       ,               ...  , ,  ...     :Frown:

----------


## .

-       .  2008    3864 .



> ,               ...


     ,  1800      1 ? -   .      2008  ?

----------


## Ann147

., ,    ...  :Smilie: 
   ,    2008   1800 . (  ,     ,  )      2008   ...       ,  2064 . +      2009. (3864-1800)?     ?

----------


## Michael K

,

      ,        .,    .

..            .     ,  .      (-12)    ?    ..?

----------

?

----------


## cKOT

?
,   6%,     ,     200  . 6%   .   ,         13%    .   .          .         ?

----------


## Michael K

> ?


,   .      . .   .   .    " "  ,      .        . ?

----------


## Michael K

> ,   6%,     ,     200  . 6%   .   ,         13%    .   .          .         ?


  .     .  :Smilie:

----------


## Na28ta

> .


 :yes: 



> .


  :8:

----------


## Michael K

Na28ta,  ,    ,  .      ...  :Smilie:

----------


## cKOT

> Na28ta,  ,    ,  .      ...

----------


## LegO NSK

.

----------


## Na28ta

> 


     ,         http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=239103 .    -  ?     ?     "  2", ,        .

----------


## litvinova

.
       :
 - (     6%)  ..  .     (   + 1     )   (-)* 15%...
    6%  ? 
   ,         +  .

   .
  ,      ,          (   ),    .40       ,   20%.
  ,     ...
        ...

   ,        (-)*15%?   ?

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,      ,


    .

----------


## litvinova

> .


 :No-no:  ,   ?

----------

,

----------


## LegO NSK

.

----------


## litvinova

> ,


    ? :EEK!: 
    .,       :Frown: 

  -     ?

            ?

----------

,  ,   ?
 ,     ?
   ,

----------


## litvinova

,      1  2008. 
      ,     .       .


6.    ,  ,    6%,       (     )      ,    .     ,        .

----------


## .

**,    ,         :Smilie:

----------


## .

*litvinova*,   ""  ,   .        ,   -               :Smilie:

----------

> 


  :Wink:

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,    ,


   (, ,  )   .

----------


## litvinova

> *litvinova*,   ""  ,   .        ,   -


  ...   ...
     ?     ...     :Redface:

----------


## LegO NSK

-   .

----------


## litvinova

?      ..   ?

----------


## LegO NSK

-?
 ,  .    ,      .

----------


## litvinova

30%    (       )...

----------


## LegO NSK

?
       ?

----------


## litvinova

,    30%      (         ),     ...

----------


## LegO NSK

-6%   ???  ?

----------


## litvinova

.      15%,       -?

----------


## cKOT

> ,         http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=239103 .    -  ?     ?     "  2", ,        .

----------

> .      15%


 ,  ?


> -?

----------


## pyca7ka

,       :

   2001    2008         (    2 ).
  2008 1          .      ? 
  : 
 1       - , 
  -  / - ?

 ,    2008        /   -        ???

 ,      ..

----------


## LegO NSK

> -  / - ?


.



> ,    2008        /   -        ???


 , :
    2008    ( 30.04).
    , ..   .       -          .
 
 4 .

----------


## pyca7ka

> .
> 
>  , :
>     2008    ( 30.04).
>     , ..   .       -          .
>  
>  4 .


 :      ?     ... 
    - 10 000 ,   12.03 2008

----------


## LegO NSK

> 2008        /


 ,   .

----------

> ?     ...


    - 


> 


?

----------


## pyca7ka

,  ,   ,           ..       :            . 
 2008       


 :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

*pyca7ka*,     ?         ,       .



> 


    .        ,   .   ,

----------


## pyca7ka

> *pyca7ka*,     ?         ,       .
>     .        ,   .   ,


, . 
 -    .

----------

,    .  ?    ?   .

----------


## LegO NSK

> 


???




> ,


.



> ?


.     .

----------

.

----------


## natahes

pyca7ka,      ....   .     ,  ,  ""    . .     2008 ?  3 ?  3-,    ?    ?             ,       .  .  :Smilie:

----------


## .

.     .    ,

----------


## Mioco

!
       3-,        (   ,   ).

 -    6%,    ( 2008  ) -    (72.2).

       :

1.        3-,       ?
..     3-,     ?

2.       ,     () -  ,  ,    (  -         ,      )?

3.      - http://www.klerk.ru/news/?82551, ( - "     ,    ,         20%    ,    ".)

    ,         -    3- ,  20%    2008?

----------

1

----------

! , -.
  .     ()   2008.       ,   ,       ....  ,        . .      ...  ,          . ,     ?   -        ,     ?

----------

?   ,     .
     ....

----------


## .

> ,


   ? ?    6%,    .



> .


  -  ,   ,        ,

----------


## .

.     20    (10%      ,    20 )

----------


## Mioco

> ? ?    6%,    .
>   -  ,   ,        ,


..   -    -     3-      ?

----------


## .



----------


## Na28ta

*.*,   , ,    , ...         ,    -    -,      (),         3-...

      ,   .    ,      ,   , ,    ...

----------


## Mioco

> *.*,   , ,    , ...         ,    -    -,      (),         3-...
> 
>       ,   .    ,      ,   , ,    ...


  ,        "".    "  " ..... ( ,    )".

----------

,    ,          .

----------


## Mioco

> ,    ,          .


 ,     :Wow:

----------


## natahes

> .     .    ,


    13%,  10%   18%?    ? .. :Redface: 
    :    ?   ?

----------


## .



----------

!
,  -     :
   .  , .     (  )   , ,   ? 
    ?    ? 
,    -   ,     ? 
      (, ,     ) -   ,      ?

----------


## .

> (  )   , ,   ?


 .
   .   ,

----------

> .
>    .   ,


,      , .         :
-         ?  -   ,          - ?       ,           . (,       100   )
      ?

  :  ,         ?

!

----------


## Ego

> -         ?






> 


 



> 


  :Smilie: 



> 


   - 100 ..    (     ""   :Wink:  )



> 






> ?

----------

, !
        !

 ,  :     ,        ?

----------

;

----------


## Katrinka2008

> ,  -  31  .


      6%      ,      ?   ,  ,  10000  ,                    6%? ,         ,     .   -  ? ,     :Redface:

----------


## Katrinka2008

*.*, , ,          ?    . - ,        ,   .      -    .

  " "  "   "     ,       ?  :Smilie: 

   !

----------


## Katrinka2008

! !
, !
   6%,    15  2008 .
-  , , ,  ,   ,  .   -    :Frown: 

       ??
 ,  .

    !!

----------


## .

> ., , ,


       .    .



> ,         ,     .


   -?         .

----------


## .

*Katrinka2008*,

----------


## Katrinka2008

, .,   !  :Smilie:

----------


## Katrinka2008

,   ,      :Wink:

----------


## cto_klerkov

,    +   3-   ?

----------



----------

!
      ,     2005 . ,     ?    ?
   :
  .
      .   :     ,    .
         (  ).     .         ,      -.     , ?        . ,      , ?  , ,         .  .

----------


## .

**,       .    FAQ

----------


## .

-           ,       .          
      -,    -   :Embarrassment:

----------


## cto_klerkov

:



> 2009     ,    .      ,        (.. 31     30   )


, , .
      2009 ,    ,   2009 ?  :Smilie: 

 .
  +.  2008          ,    .       ?  :Smilie:

----------


## cto_klerkov

.
  +,   -.   ,     .

       ,   ,    , ,   .

      ?   -     ,         ?

----------


## .

> 2009 ,    ,   2009 ?


    2009 . !          ,         2008 .



> 2008          ,    .       ?


  30 .    ,   



> ?


 .    ,       .  .     ,

----------

> -           ,       .


    ?          ,        .                    , ?        ?

----------


## .

1 .     ,

----------


## NastjaK

-  !
   - 26,02,2009           .
        ,   ,        30,04,2009.
 2-?          ? 13% ?  3-      ?
.
)))    30,04 ?

----------


## .

3-.       .     ,      .
   .  .220

----------

2009        ,         .      ?

----------


## .

.   1         ,  ,   .      1  2009

----------

> ,


   .  ,           ?

----------


## .

,

----------

> ,


     ,           , ?                    , ?                   ,   ""         :Smilie: .

----------


## Manyana

,      2008   31.03.09?

----------



----------


## 89

2009. (    6%).      ,   ,         - ,   5% .                 - ,   ,   ?

----------

,    ?
   1    2  ,
   1    2  
1.1.   1       - 89.41 .,   - 105.50 .
1.2.     105.50 .,     - 16.09 .
1.3.   3 .         - 91.95 .,   - 108.50 .
1.4.1.  1   108.50 .,     - 16.55 .
1.4.2.  2   108.50 .   .
2.1.   2     105.50 .
2.2.     105.50 .,   - 18.99 .,     124.49 .
2.3.   3 .         - 108.04 .,   - 127.49 .
2.4.1.  1   127.49 .,     - 19.45 .
2.4.2.  2   127.49 .   .

    .

----------

*89*,  ,          ?

**,      ?

----------


## Manyana

,   17-        .   :Wow:  , ,  31.03  ,   ... , ,   .

----------

> **,      ?

----------

**,  .2.2   ?

----------


## cto_klerkov

, , ,    .

,    ,    .

   ,    "/ ".

        () +  6%.

 :
       ,     .
     ?
 ?    ?     (   ).

 .
       ()  -  ,     .    .
       -? 1, 0, 0 - ? ( ).
      ?

 .
    ,  .           ,  -  .      " "   ?

    ,    :
          ,     ,      ?

 .  ,  "".

----------

> **,  .2.2   ?


   ?
                .     ?

----------

**,        ,   -  .      ,        ?



*cto_klerkov*, 


> ?





> ?


 


> ?

----------


## cto_klerkov

**,  ,   ,   +    .
  ,      .

  ,    .

.

----------


## .

*cto_klerkov*,      2009   ,

----------

.  2008  ,   .   ,       6%.    ,      . 
   .     4.5 .1 .23          .       2008 .  -       .
  .  ,   .

----------


## LegO NSK

> .


  .



> ,


 .



> ,   .


 


> 6%.


 - -  .

----------

.    .     .

----------

> .  2008  ,   .   ,       6%.    ,      . 
>    .     4.5 .1 .23          .       2008 .  -       .
>   .  ,   .


 .            .    ,    .      .

----------


## .

.          :Wink: 
    . ,     .    ,    ,   ?
     .      .      ,         .
*LegO NSK*     ,

----------

[QUOTE=;52080777]**,        ,   -  .      ,        ?

        .      :Frown: .  .

----------


## LegO NSK

> .     ?


    ,    .

----------

:
   1    2  ,
   1    2  
1.1.   1       - 89.41 .,   - 105.50 .
1.2.     105.50 .
1.3.   3 .         - 91.95 .,   - 108.50 .,     - 16.55 .
1.4.1.  1   108.50 .
1.4.2.  2   108.50 .
2.1.   2     89.41 .
2.2.     89.41 .
2.3.   3 .         - 92.41 .,   - 109.04 .,     - 16.63 .
2.4.1.  1   109.04 .
2.4.2.  2   109.04 .
?

----------

> - 16.55


  ,

----------

0.46 . (   )         .            . ,   !

----------


## cto_klerkov

> cto_klerkov,      2009   ,


 .  ,    (   ?)  :Smilie:

----------

> 0.46 . (   )


,   
     ,  

*cto_klerkov*,

----------

> ,   
>      ,


 ?       :Frown: 
     - 16.55 .
    - 16.09 .
 16.55 - 16.09 = 0.46 . ,    
   :
   - 3 .
 3 - 3 / 1.18 = 0.46 . ,

----------

100 ;
 50

----------

.

----------

,    
         =  



    , ,  .

----------

-       .    ,    ,     .

----------


## .

> *cto_klerkov*,      2009   ,


,  , :    28  -  ,   ,    . (     ).   -   ,       2009 ,      " "?
  ,   ?


    FAQ, (  ) -   .   ,  :       .

----------


## .

2008  
FAQ

----------


## jaskkk

:
    6%, .. 3-   .
          .     2-,         3-   .    ,      ?
      ?      !

----------



----------

2.       ,       . 

      .

----------


## .

.   .
     -?

----------

. :
. 20,22,24      
       . 15.1  

     4000.

        ?

----------

> . :
> . 20,22,24      
>        . 15.1  
> 
>      4000.
> 
>         ?


     ,   .

----------


## .

.     .  -

----------

.    .    :Smilie:    .   .

----------

> .    .      .   .


     ?

----------


## .

.   -       .      , ,  ,    ..  ,     .

----------

- ,   -,   ...       -  , ,       ?

----------

" ,    ( )   ***   ,    - ,         01.01.09  31.03.09. ..."

----------


## .

**,          http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=238601  -

----------

.        .   -   .

     (  )
1)      (  )    ()
2)    - .    ()
3)       ?    ?
4)

----------

,    (  ) .   ""

----------


## .

1.     ,       
2. ,     -   
3. .           .            ,     .  , ,  
4. .     
,     ,    ,     .        .  ,        .

----------

" 1.     ,       "
                 ,  .

" 2. ,     -   "
                  .

3. .           .            ,     .
             , ,  346.24.  

4. .     
             ,    ?

----------

,     ?

----------


## .

1.    .     ,   ,    
2. ?   23   ?
4. . .1



> ,     ?


 .     ,     .   ,   .  ,           .

----------

23:  3.    ,     ,     ,     ,   ,      ,      . 

..        ?

----------


## .

- .        .

----------

!!!

    15  2004 . N 33-0-11/581 "      ,    "

----------

()    ,    . . .

       ,  -     .   !!!

----------


## .

> !!!


   ?  ...       ,  ?    . 



> ()    ,    . .


 ,   ,     :Smilie:      .         ,       .   ,      .

----------


## cto_klerkov

,   ,  .       :Smilie:

----------


## LegO NSK

> " ,    ( )   ***   ,    - ,         01.01.09  31.03.09. ..."


  , ,         .
           ,  ,  3    -   .

----------


## Akxxiv

1- .     - ,    ,      ,     ))). 

  -      .           ,  ....

----------


## Feminka

> -


*Akxxiv*,      ,   !

----------


## Na28ta

*Akxxiv*,    ?        , ..        :yes:

----------


## jaskkk

> 


!   ?     -  ?
   :     ,     ,          ?
   !

----------

23

----------

.
     24  2009 ,          ,          30  2009 ?     ?

----------



----------


## 89

2009.     .  4  ,    .   1   .        . ,       ,     1    (  2010).         .          ?   ?        ?

----------


## .



----------


## 89

> 


. 
    .80 .
   ?
  , 
"...,       ,   ,             (  ),        ,      ()  ..."

"... ()                  20-  ,    ..."

,   ,     ?

----------


## 89

> ?


  () .

----------


## .

*89*,          .     
     - ,      ?

----------

,         ?     20     .

----------


## .

.

----------


## pikus

....   3-          ???    ,    ,    2008.???

----------


## .

(  ).

----------


## .

,      .    , ,    ,    ,     .              .
  ,    3  2008 ,              2010 ?

----------


## Feminka

,    -           .

----------


## EugeneD

> ,    3  2008 ,              2010 ?


   2008 ?

----------


## Niconor

.
         26  2008 . N 294-             ()   .     8 .... -         - -  ,     ?     .... ,  ....?

----------


## efreytor

> .... ,  ....?


         ....

3.      ,   ,    ,    ,   ,              ,    2  ,  .

  ?               (,)            . ?

----------


## Niconor

.  !
  ...   .     , , ,   ?             ?

----------


## efreytor

> ...


        ....     2

----------


## LegO NSK

> .


?

----------


## Niconor

> ?


  ?
  . 100000 .  :Smilie:

----------


## Fedelta

(,..     ),       (), .  ,            , , ?

----------


## .

-  ,   ?

----------


## Fedelta

, .      ,      ?

----------


## .

, .      3-    .

----------


## Fedelta

> , .      3-    .


    ?

----------


## .

3-     ,      ,   .  - ,

----------


## LegO NSK

> ?
>   . 100000 .


 ,      ,       ?

----------


## Niconor

> ,      ,       ?


 -   , 4 , 3   15 2.
   (  ..)....     ...
       .    ....   .       .
       ,   ....

----------


## !"

.
  )))
   .,
 .
    2008 .
    -  2008  2009      .
  ?
   , ?
     ?
    ?

----------


## .

> 


 .     ,    .



> ?


  . 3-        30 .            ,       .   ?

----------


## !"

> .     ,    .
>   . 3-        30 .            ,       .   ?


  .

  EXELE  ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## !"

> .


.

----------


## SiriuS1

> ....
> 
> 3.      ,   ,    ,    ,   ,              ,    2  ,  .
> 
>   ?               (,)            . ?




 :Redface:       ...))

----------


## SiriuS1

...        , ..           (        )

----------


## Feminka

> 


  ?

----------


## SiriuS1

...   ???

----------


## Feminka

=( ( )*.*1*2*15%)-  -

----------


## SiriuS1

> =( ( )*.*1*2*15%)-  -




...      1  2        ??   ??   .??

----------


## Feminka

1=1,148; 2   ,    



> ??


,     



> .??

----------


## SiriuS1

!!   ,      (-)     ????  ???  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Feminka

,    .

----------

,    .      3-.    15        ( ,.     2008.)    .         .   ...        ?    ?     ?     .     15 ?

----------


## .

,    50%,     ,  4-       
   ,

----------


## .

.10 .227 .   4-         50%.      .     15 .     5 .       ,   .

----------

!     ! , ,     ,   ?   ,     ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## .

,        .

----------

.    ,        :

   ,           ,      2  3  ,     ,   2  346.26    ,       ()        -        ()  ( ,    ,        (, ).        (, )     :

 ;

  ,   ;

   (, ,  -   );

  ,   ( ),  () ;

      ( ,  );

 ,      ()    ,  ;

,    ,  ,    .

(. 2.1     17.07.2009 N 162-)

----------


## .

**,     ?       ?

----------

.       . ..  , ,

----------


## .

.

----------

,       ?

----------


## Feminka

> 


  .

----------

:   -  ,             ,  ,     . ,      ,

----------


## .

**,     ,     .  -           .
  ,      .     .    ,

----------


## Andyko

:
**  ,    6 - 10  1  181  ,    ,    ,      ,       ,  , ,       , ,    , , , -,   , ** (       ( ),   ** , **    ),

----------

,    ?

----------


## .

.    . .4

----------


## cto_klerkov

, ,   - -    ( )?

   ,   :  - []
 , ,     ,     .
  "  "  "   ".

----------


## .

> ,   :  - []


 
 ,

----------


## .

> , ,   - -    ( )?

----------


## cto_klerkov

*.*,      ?
   ,  ,    . , ,    ,    .
, -   .   ,     .

----------


## .

> ?


  .      ,   .   26.3        .

----------

.     ,   "  ,  ".     :    ,    ,     ???

----------


## efreytor

> ???


  :yes: ...

----------

)))    ?

----------


## .

**,     .     ,          ,      .
, ,    ,   -        :Wink:

----------


## efreytor

> ?


   ..
    :
 ;
  ,   ;
   (, ,  -   );
  ,   ( ),  () ;
      ( ,  );
 ,      ()    ,  ;
,    ,  ,    .".

      ...

----------


## .

,      :Wink:  
:             .       .    ,       .       ?

:    . 2 . 346.26    ( - )                 ,  ,  ()         -    ,            150 .      ,      ,   , ,       ,    ,      .
 346.27  ,    -  ,     (     ,      )     -.                  (       ( )).
 ,    -   ,        ,      ,    . 26.3                              ,         .

..
 -


 - 

08.12.2008

----------


## efreytor

> , ,    ,   -


         ...    ...    ...
**,         ..

----------


## EugeneD

,       ...

----------

,  =(

----------

,      .    :        ,     (    )   140   , ,      ,    ,   ???    ?      ?     ?

----------


## Andyko

**,  "" -  ?

----------

!

----------


## Andyko

> ,


  ++,

----------

!     ?   ? -   !

----------


## Andyko



----------

,   !

----------


## Feminka

,  ,  .31    ,      .

----------

,      ?

----------


## Feminka

,  .

----------

?   ,     ,    - ??

----------


## Feminka

,   - .

----------

!   , ,

----------


## efreytor

**,     ....     ...      ....          ....

----------

!        ,     ,      !    ! =)

----------


## bn

2  (  6%),   ?

----------


## Feminka

.

----------


## efreytor

> 2  (  6%),   ?


           ...     3 ..

----------


## sun99

,       
     6% 26  2009 
     8 ..      
          .
1.    ?     ?
2.       service nalog
      :  ?
3.       .      ?

----------


## Ego

1. ,   ,   
2.  
3.

----------


## sun99

> 1. ,   ,   
> 2.  
> 3.


 !

1.      ?
3.         ?
4.    : 18210102022011000110 ?

----------


## Ego

1.   : http://www.klerk.ru/calc/penaltyfee/
       ,       :Wink: 
3. ?  30.04.2010
4.    - "" : 182 1 05 01010 01 1000 110 ()

----------


## sun99

> 1.   : http://www.klerk.ru/calc/penaltyfee/
>        ,      
> 3. ?  30.04.2010
> 4.    - "" : 182 1 05 01010 01 1000 110 ()


  !
 :Redface: 



     ?    ? :Redface: 

       , ..       ?

----------


## efreytor

> ?


  ..


> , ..       ?


 ...   ..

----------


## Ego

> , ..       ?


  -  , .. 0*6% = 0

----------


## cto_klerkov

.    + 6%.

   ()  200 .,   - 100 ( ). 
    ,           ?    ,       (-,   ).

----------


## .

.

----------


## cto_klerkov

*.*,  . ,   ,   , ? 
      ,     , ,  1000 .   ?  :Frown: 
 ,  ,      .    .

----------


## .

.    1    ,  100

----------


## Delf

. , ,    :Redface: 
 (3)  ,    .     ( ):
1.     -    20   /  /  .
2.     (6%) -    (      ?) -      -  25  . .
3.    -  30 .
4.   -     -    20 .        ?

----------


## .

4.     -,   
   .   30    ,

----------


## efreytor

1   
2   
4  ..    ..

----------


## Delf

.
p.s.        :Wow:

----------


## A.

:     2 .        ,           , ( ),       ,      ,     ,   28  ( 5 ) ,      25 ,   ?    ,   2            ...   ? .

----------


## Feminka

> 





> 2

----------


## .

.       .

----------


## zorro_z

?     ,      .

----------


## efreytor

> ?


    ..

----------


## zorro_z

*efreytor*,   ,   ,    .      . 

, :   ,    ,     -     ?
, ,    .  :Wink:

----------


## Delf

,            1,  3/1

----------


## .

.    .
      ,    ,  ,  .    .       



> 1  119                    ,     ,    2  ,         ,   ()    ,        ,    ,    30       100 .
>     ,              , ,                    ,   1  119  ,   ,  80,  1  119  .

----------


## A.

> 


,   ,    ?      ?      ?   ,            ?

----------


## .

> 2


 ,     2 ?   :Embarrassment: 



> ,      25


  ?    ?
    ?

----------


## Molnia

.   .   11  2009.
           .    ?     606. (7274/12)     ?  18  -   359.

----------


## .

606/28  18

----------


## Molnia

:Smilie:

----------

> ,     2 ?  
>   ?    ?
>     ?


 ,   ,        25 ,  2      1410  .22

----------



----------


## efreytor

?  ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## A.

,    -

----------


## laarisa

.        .      ,   .        ?    -   ,      . .   ?        ?

----------


## teplomen

,       .      .

----------


## laarisa

,     ?           ?

----------


## .

*laarisa*,  ?

----------


## laarisa



----------


## Andyko

*laarisa*,     .

----------


## Riga-2402

, .     20.07.09,   ,    .  07.10.09    .           ?

----------


## Feminka

> 


 



> ?

----------

,  !    (    )       3 ?      ?

----------


## Larik

,

----------

,        6%,      , :         6%  46        (   ) ?     -   ?

----------


## tinkaer

,      -     .

----------

> ,      -     .


     ? 
 25  (, , , )     6%     ?

                 ?

     ?

           ? 

    =)

----------


## Ego

> 25  (, , , )


 ,  ,     25   30 ( )




> ?


 01.01.2010  30.04.2010




> ?

----------


## tinkaer

25  ,    .        ,   .

     30 .



    -    .

----------


## Ego



----------

,               6% ,         ?

----------


## Ego



----------

> 


..    ,             ?         ....     ?         ,           ,   6%

----------


## Ego

,       ,           30.04.2010

    ,

----------


## tinkaer

,         .   .

----------

> ,         .   .


               ?    ,    6%     ?          ?

----------


## tinkaer

,       -   .

----------

> ,       -   .


               ?     ?

----------


## tinkaer

-     .   .         .

----------


## .

> 


    ? 



> ?


 



> 


 ..   ,        ,         ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

> -     .   .         .


  !

----------


## Pella

, -,    (6%)    .      .     ?      ?

!

----------


## .

.       -

----------


## 27

2009,  6%   .
     .       .
    .  
       ,        ?

----------


## .

- (    ,         -),   ,       50 %.

----------


## 27

,  ?   ,   100 000 ,   .. 6 000    3000 ().  ,   ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## 27

,      ?  .

----------


## .

,

----------


## 27

.
  ,  :    25 .  - ? ?   ...

----------


## .

7   7

----------

....
  ,   ....
      ,   6%... ,        ?    ... 
      ?
          ?

----------


## tinkaer

.

----------


## Feminka

**,

----------

...
                ,              .  0.    ?   ?

...        :Wink: 

Feminka.... 
  ,        ...     ,     ,        ...   ,   ...
         ()  ,       "   !".    ,   ,       ,       :" ?"
       ,      ...

----------


## .

> ,


       .     .



> ,        ..


     100   ,     .     FAQ     ,        ,      .
        ,   ,       .    ,    !



> ,      ...


 ,     .   -     15     ,     .          :Frown: 
      , .    .

----------

,          ?       ?

15          .    ,           . , ,      ,         .        ,  ....            .      ,    ?

----------


## .

> ,          ?       ?


          ,           ?



> , ,      ,         .


   ?         .     



> .


  ,        :Smilie: 
,        .             - ,     .        ,    ,   ?

----------


## efreytor

> ?


   ...     ...



> ?


 ...  ...

----------

,    15%,   -   ,        5    .  ?? ..    ,         -   .

----------


## .

.   1  2009     ,     5

----------

!    ,      ,          ?      ??

----------


## efreytor

.  :Smilie:

----------


## Larik

**,         ,      .    1 ,   .

----------


## .

**,    .  ,       ?

----------

,  43- ...  ???
       ?       .        (   )??     -  ???
 !!

----------


## Larik

**,     .

----------

- ,       ,   .  .

----------


## Larik

http://www.klerk.ru/doc/137500

----------

Larik,  !!   ,           .    84000,   225000,    .
 ,    ,            .,    ,         ,   - ??

----------


## .

> 84000,   225000,


   .    .   ,     .     ,      .
     ,    2 
        .    ,

----------


## ***

,        ,   .        3-    .

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## ***

,    .          9  2009.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Na28ta

> ,        ,   .        3-    .


, ,      ,     ,        .   ,     ,      ,    3-.

----------


## Na28ta

> ,    .          9  2009.


  9 . 3-  .

----------


## ***

,    , .   ,        ?

----------


## Andyko

,     ?
 -  .

----------


## Na28ta

*Andyko*,  , ,   .         :Embarrassment:

----------


## Na28ta

> ,    , .   ,        ?


.

----------


## Andyko

*Na28ta*,     ?   ?
;

----------


## Na28ta

,    /   ,   ?  4-?

----------


## Andyko

;
    ,

----------


## Na28ta

*Andyko*,   .       ,  , 4-,       .  ,   /   ...

----------

> ...     ...
>  ....


  ...       ,  ,    ,  ...    (  ),    (  )  ... 
         ,    ???

----------


## .



----------


## efreytor

> (  ),    (  )  ...


 ""  ...       -4...  ..



> ???


 - ....    ..

----------


## -2

!          2 ,   .  ,    .

----------


## efreytor

http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%A...BE%D0%BD%D0%B4

----------


## AnastasiyaSteel

,          .      2      680. ( 2    ).   3    700.      190 " ,  ,       ...",      20 .       2    680,   3   700?      ?

----------


## Na28ta

.    ,  - ( -)   > 680.    ,    .  ,        ,   3  .

----------


## kuzya0201

!  ,     ,      .

  ,  ,  .     ?   ?  ?

----------


## Feminka



----------


## .

> ,    ,      .


  !   :Wink:

----------

2009  +    .       .    ,     .

,   , .

 . 346.21: ",      ,           ,        ,  **          , ,   **   ."

      ,   ,         ? ..    ?

----------


## .



----------

,   . ,    100 ., 150 ., 100 ., 200 .    ?  ...

----------


## .

? 6%  15%
 ,  .     6%,      ,    .   -   , -     
    ,

----------

6%  . ,   ,     .   .   ,  .

1 : ( * 6%) -    (   50%  );
2 : ???

----------


## .

2 ,   1 .
1   100 000  6% -  
1   250 000  6% -   -     1 
 ..

----------

!  ! !

----------


## Athya

+.    ,   .    :
1.         
2.    (,     !!)  
3.  4 .
4. -  ?      ?      .
 ..  :Frown:

----------


## .

2.     2010 
4.  ,       ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Athya

.         ?
       ?

----------


## .

-   ,   ,

----------


## Athya

" " -   3-?

----------


## .

.    - ,    . ,      ..

----------


## tormozit

.       .
        .
    .           .

     .
         .

   ,      .   , ..    ,            .
 ,             ?    ,              . 

   ,                   ? ,    ,   .

         6%,   ,             .      ?          ?


         ,         .       .

----------


## Andyko

> 






> 





> .      ?


 


>

----------


## tormozit

.



> 


..           ,              . ?

----------


## tormozit

> ,         .       .


 . ,           .

----------

,     2-       ? (  1 )

----------


## Andyko

> ,     ...


    - .

----------


## greed

.
, 

1.   .
    ,  /       .    .
   "    ()       ..." -    ,   (   " ") = 0?

2.  ?
  ? ..  ,      .

----------


## .

1.   .  
2.    .     ,

----------


## 102

!

  ( 15%)   2009..   ..
31  2009        .. 
 2  (   )     .. 
,                 ..   -..
      ,         ..
    ,     ,         ..    ..

  ?
        ?    ,      392...?
  ?

----------


## .

31     ,     - .
  ,          .
       ,

----------


## P&M

.        ???   ??

----------


## .



----------


## Andyko

:Smilie:

----------


## P&M

> 


)) :Redface:

----------


## P&M

> 


     20-25 ,       20   :Redface:

----------

-11.

----------


## .

,      ?

----------

, ,        - ,    ,       ,         ?      "  ", "   ,    -     ".

  , ,          ,    ,    ,   . 

   ,         ,      .        . !

----------


## .

,   ,      .

----------

,   ,      ,   ? 

 .     ,  ,     ,    (   10   ),    ,    . 

    ,    ,  .         ? 

,  .

----------


## .

> ,   ?


   .   ,             
    -    .  ,     ,     .

----------

!      .       .

----------

,  ,       2009.   6%.   . 
1.         ?
2.   . 001       .     ,        3     001    ,  ?
3.   1.   020  080   ,     .

----------


## Andyko

1. 
2.  ,    
3.

----------

> 1. 
> 2.  ,    
> 3.


  .   ,     .      ,     ,     . 001 , ,    ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Yanu

!   .   " ,     "   2 :     ( ).
    ,           .  :
1.    ,    - ?     (  ).
2.   .   (   )?
3.    -  (-,   )?

     ,      .     .
     ,     .,       .

----------


## .

> ,     .,       .


      .       :Wink:          ,       ?
    ?  ? ?

----------


## Yanu

> .               ,       ?


      -      :Smilie:   ,   !        -     )




> ?  ? ?


 .

----------


## .

.     .              .       ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Yanu

.    ,         " -,  ..    ",    . 
          ,        .

      ) ,      - ,   ..

----------


## .

*Yanu*,      ,       ,    .
       ,

----------


## Yanu

> *Yanu*,      ,       ,    .


   ,      ,       ? ,         .. .

  ,   ,   ,        .,   .   .         ,   ,     :Redface:

----------


## .

> ,      ,       ?


 ,       . 
   -    .

----------


## Yanu

> ,       . 
>    -    .


!     )

----------


## rednada

!  ,  ,     .
    6%.   ,    .   030, 040, 050   "0"  "-"?

----------


## .

.  .

----------


## Andyko

""

----------


## .

:Wow:

----------


## lelikk



----------


## lelikk

,   ...
   ( ) ,      
(2800 .) 3 (    13%-)      (   20%)       33% .    . ,      ( )

----------


## 33

> !   .   " ,     "   2 :     ( ).


,    ,  " ,     "     ?     ?

   ,       ,       .      ,  ,     ,  "   " ().     ,    .  ,             . -  ,        74.83 (., .,   )     ?   ..     ,   ,        ? 

,  ,  - ,   - ,    5   ,     ,     ?   ? :Smilie:

----------


## 33

,  ,      -   39    ,       .   ,   .

----------


## Yanu

*33*,     ,     .        2  ,         " -,  ..   . ",      . ..,       ,     . ,      .       ,   ..

----------


## Lavrenty

2010  2009   6%

----------


## 33

Yanu, ,  :Smilie:    ,   ""     :Smilie:

----------


## Lavrenty

2010  2009   6%

----------


## Na28ta

1152017 "   ,        "   1      22.06.2009  58

----------


## Lavrenty

!      - http://www.klerk.ru/blank/?find=%CA%...&type=&rubric= 
 :Frown:

----------


## Atania

*Lavrenty*,      ,      .    
http://www.klerk.ru/blank/?find=1152017&type=&rubric= 
 :yes:

----------


## Na28ta

*Lavrenty*,    .     .

----------


## Lavrenty

> *Lavrenty*,      ,      .    
> http://www.klerk.ru/blank/?find=1152017&type=&rubric=


   ...  :Redface: 

!

-          :OnFire:  (  )

----------


## Lavrenty

? (       )

----------


## Lavrenty

(http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%A...BD.D0.B8.D1.8E)
 - .         :Big Grin:

----------


## Lavrenty

:Smilie:    .
   -         ???  ,   ?   :Rotate:

----------


## adv0

!
       ,  .  ,   :
1.       2010.
4   (  -   ,   ).
      .
      "       -   .
       , ..   ,    ,   .
 20    ,  ?

  ,        ?  ,               ?        ?  ,          ?
2.            .,       ,    ?     ?

----------


## .

> 20    ,  ?


   .           2 ,      
       .      ,     ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## adv0

> ,     ?


    !
  -   ,   ,        ...     :Frown:

----------


## .



----------


## adv0

> 


,  ,       -      :Confused: 
          ,          ?

----------


## .



----------


## adv0

. ,    -    ..    .   -      ,   .   -  .     .   ,       ,        ,    -    ,       ,     .    ?

----------


## .

.      .
     ,                :Frown:

----------


## Na28ta

*.*,     ,     (      ,    ,    ),       ...       ,             .      ?        ?

----------


## .

.    ,   ,  .119,          .
          ,        122

----------


## Na28ta

, *.*. , , ,    ( )...

----------


## Na28ta

, ,          ,     ?

----------


## Na28ta

, .



 26  2007 . N 03-04-05-01/128
"     ,       ,    ,     ,                .
                         ,                13.08.2002 N 86/-3-04/430,    ,     ."

----------


## Na28ta

3-. , ,   ...     .   /       15..   .      .,      .   400.     2000. .

       3-  2400.  240012.?   2400...  ...

 ,       "     ,   ...      **          "
     ...    2009 ,   , 150.   ...         150.  ?

----------

,  2011   2010     ,      31.12.2009 334.    ( -)   (1-)  

     ...

----------


## .

*Na28ta*, 240012.
     ?    ,    .      4   .
** ,  .

----------

. , ,         ,       .  .      ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Jasty

!
 ,   .      ,    ,        ,  .   to   .    ,       .
      ,      :Smilie: 
1.    ,    -    . (     ),        ,     ,     ( ).   ,         ,      ? 
2.            .     , ,      2        .       ?      ,    ?    -?
3.          1   ,        3 , ....
4.    .      .    (   ),     ,               ? 
  .
,   !

----------


## Andyko

1. 
2. 
3. 
4.

----------


## Jasty

> !
> 2.            .     , ,      2        .       ?      ,    ?    -?


   !
    ,      ?      -   ** ,   "" -  .

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Timavleev

. 
     15%   2010 .      .      -   ?

----------

*Timavleev*,

----------


## Levac

> 122  ,          ,   ,    ,    .
> . Cooler


               ,       ?      30-    ?

----------


## .

*Levac*,       . 5  .   -     :Frown: 
     .    .

----------


## Marrry

.   ( )          ,           (   -      ).      : 
1.   
2.       4 .      ????
 :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

1. 
2.

----------


## Marrry

,          ?
  ??
 :Smilie:

----------


## Oksj

, . 
""-    ,      2, ""  -     ,   .   ?       ?

----------


## Andyko

> ??





> ""-    ,      2, ""  -     ,   .

----------


## Marrry

> 


    ,        (    ),              ,        ???
.... :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

> 


,    ;    -  3-

----------


## Marrry

> ,    ;    -  3-


 
 :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

*Marrry*,  ,       ,     ,         ,     .

----------

,  .      . .  ,  ?        /  ?   ?        .

----------


## Feminka

> . .  ,  ?


,       



> /  ?


,

----------

:-)

----------


## EugeneD

-   ,    ...

----------

> *Marrry*,  ,       ,     ,         ,     .


 .     ...      .   -   -  -   .   5 .

----------


## Oksj

> ,    ;    -  3-


...         ,  ,     -    4.

----------


## Andyko

*Oksj*,      ?

----------


## Na28ta

*Andyko*,     ,          -  .    ,  ,  ,    ,        (  )...  ,  ,        :Embarrassment:  .    ,      ", :    ...  () 20...."     /  -?    http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/... : " ,       ,    ,               .         ,          ."    ,         ?

,  ,     , ,     , ..    ,      "     : , , "...  ?  ?  ,    ,        ,     ,   ,     /  .   -     ,    ,         ?! !

----------


## Andyko

> ", :    ...  () 20...."     /  -


                 .   ,     ,   .

----------


## .

*Na28ta*,     .    ** .           .     ,     ,           ?      ,     ?     ?

----------


## cto_klerkov

.   ,          (),        ?

----------


## .



----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## Na28ta

*.*,   ,   ,  : "      ,    ,               ".  , ,      ,     -    . *.*,  ,     .    .  ,  .  ,  


> .


,   ,    " "     :Frown: .

P.s.     : "    ,   ,                "

----------


## .

*Na28ta*,    .   ,  .    ,          , ?
       ,     .  ,       .
  ,    .       .
:     .    ?

----------


## Na28ta

*.*,   ,      ,      . , ,  ,    . ,     ,    (" "  )    ,    , ,     , , ,     ,      : "      ".


> .    ?


     .   ,        , ,  -   :Frown: ...

----------


## Oksj

.       ?  ,         ,          ...

----------


## Na28ta

. ,      : " -     ,      - .    ,       -   - .  ,     \, \ .. ."

----------


## Oksj



----------


## cto_klerkov

> 





> ?


,   .    :Wink: 
   ,   2009 ,   2010.   -,   +.    ,   .      , . ,   ,     -    ,   .       62.40 (  ).
  ,      ,      ,  ,   2009  ?

----------


## .

.  ,

----------


## cto_klerkov

> .  ,


   .
     116  117.
116-  10 . ,  117-  20%  ,    40 .  (    90 ).
10 . , , ,      ,   20%   - . 
     ,           ?  :Smilie:   ,   ,   , ?  :Smilie: 

 2009    -         ( ,   ,       ), , ,  ?

----------

, , , - ,   ,                ,   ?  ,              ,        ..... :Frown:

----------


## Andyko

;



>

----------

..

----------


## Andyko



----------

,    ,     ,    ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Andyko

?
  - ,     ,     ,  ""

----------

,   :Smilie:

----------

,    , ,      ,       (    )?

----------

, ,

----------


## Andyko

,

----------

-,       ?

----------


## Andyko

?

----------

,    -  ,       ?     ,     ....

----------


## Andyko



----------

!
   :
     15%.   2009 .   .    .    ,         ,   .       ?       ,               ?

----------


## .

. 
   ,   .    ,        ?

----------

- ,     .

----------

:       -2       . ,         ,  .       31 .    20    ,       20 .       .

----------


## .

,   .   .       .
 ,     ,

----------

.  ,    (6%).     1   9 .  :         -   ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

> 


. .

----------


## Linc

"",      ,     ,     ,       (     . ).    -  ? :Hmm:

----------


## Storn

4.22   ....     :Big Grin:

----------


## Linc

> 4.22   ....


. :Smilie:

----------


## Na28ta

:Smilie: .      ,     .      - ,     .

----------


## Linc

*Na28ta* :Smilie:  .

----------


## vladotch

!
   .          ( ).    .        .          .       6%  .    : 
      ,      .    .    ,          6%      ,       6%   .   .      ?

----------


## .

> .       6%


   .             :Frown: 
   26.2,        :Frown:

----------


## vladotch

.11      ,     ,        ,     .    .

----------


## Marrry

,       ,     ,            ,    ,    .

----------


## .

> .11      ,


 ,    .3 .346.14

----------


## .

*Marrry*,       ,        20 .      :Frown:

----------

- ()    .   ,     .            ?

----------

> - ()    .   ,     .            ?


,       ,  ,   . 

             ,            -.

----------


## vladotch

> *Marrry*,       ,        20 .


 3 . 346.14  ,  ,      (   )     ,      ,    .
 ,    ,          ,            ,    ,      .
             ,     . . 4, 4.1 . 346.13 ,   15      ()  (. 5 . 346.13 ).


 - 
..

  ,     " - "     15       - ?

----------


## .

*vladotch*, .    .         .
 :Frown:

----------


## Marrry

> *vladotch*, .    .         .


 ,        .   ,        - ,   .     ,            ,  20 .

----------


## vladotch

> *vladotch*, .    .         .


:         . 1 . 346.14        "".
        ,  . 55  .
   . 3 . 346.14   ,     ,      ,    .
 . 4.1 . 346.13       ()    ,  . 3 . 346.14  ,            ,      .
 ,  . 7 . 346.13   ,       ,             ,       .
,     2010 .                     , ..  2012 .?
:    . 4.1 . 346.13 ,     ()   ,     . 346.15    . 1  3 . 1 . 346.25 ,  60  .  ()    ()    ,  . . 3  4 . 346.12   . 3 . 346.14 ,              ,       ()   .
   . 2 . 346.14       ,   ,  . 3   .      .         ,         20  ,  ,       .          .
 3 . 346.14  ,  ,      (   )     ,      ,    .
 ,    ,          ,            ,    ,      .
             ,     . . 4, 4.1 . 346.13 ,   15      ()  (. 5 . 346.13 ).
 : 
1.	         6%  15%
2.	        .
3.	           (..  )
4.	     ,    6%,    15%.
5.	        15%,   -        ,          . 
6.	  ,     ..  ,     ,    15%,         :     -6%               -15%   +1,   .

----------


## Andyko

*vladotch*,      -     ,    ,      .
,     ,       ,   .
 - .

----------


## Na28ta

**,     -   ,    .      ,   ...

----------


## Ivan11

.   5  ,     
.          . -   
 ,  .      .

,   .      ( 
  ,    ..  6%)

  :
1)      (     20 ).
2)    ( -1  -2 + )
3)  
4)       

 ?      ?

 . .  2  ,      .

--
http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%A3%D0%A1%D0%9D
        *       
        *      
        *   ,  ,   .    
        * -1  
        *      
        *       
        *        2- 
--
ps.         -    . (          ,  ,   ..?)


    2 ...
http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%9...BA%D0%BE%D0%B2

 2010     -2   -6-1
     -2  -1.       3-6-1  ...?

----------


## efreytor

> -  
>  ,  .


       ...



> 


     ...
1)
2)-2  1 (    )
3)     31 
4), 30 .



> ps.


 ...           .



> -2  -1. 3-6-1  ...?


    ...   ....

----------


## Ivan11

> ...


 )  -  ))      -)
..  ,    ,   ...

----------


## zorro_z

,           ( 6%)      ( 6%).
-------------------
*   2010*
_  ,  , 6%_
1)      (     20 )
2)    ( -1  -2 + )
3)       ( 30 )
4)          ( 30.).
-------------------------
*    2010*
_     6%_
1)    15.01 +   . , +    .  (   )
2)        20.01.
3) 01.03.2010    
4) 01.04   (, , )
5) 30.03    + , +-, +  , .
------
   1   
  (  ) 
   , 

    .
?

----------


## Michael K

> 1)      (     20 )


    ?

----------


## efreytor

http://www.klerk.ru/blank/119606/

----------


## Michael K

> http://www.klerk.ru/blank/119606/


**,  ,  :
          ,    ?     ?

----------


## .

.           ,   1   :Frown:

----------


## Na28ta

*zorro_z*,   14 .

----------


## .

> zorro_z,   14 .


   15 .
      -  -1



> +-, +  , .


   ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Na28ta

*.*,  30-  ,  ,   15-   ,    15       :Smilie: .

----------


## .

*Na28ta*,   ,    ,   .      -   15   ,    .

----------


## Na28ta

*.*,       , ,      ,        :Embarrassment:

----------


## zorro_z

> 15   ,    .


,  3    :



> 3) 15.02.2010    ,      -1


,  .,      http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=381938
       - 3 ,    -  31 . 
  ?
   :



> +-, +  ,


        :
)  ,        (    . ,        ),
)  ,          ,     ...    ...
   ,       .

----------


## .

> - 3 ,    -  31 . 
>   ?


 



> ,        (    . ,        ),


    .    ,   .



> ,          ,     ...    ...


  :Wow:

----------


## efreytor

> ,  .,      http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=381938
>        - 3 ,    -  31 .
>   ?


      2011 ...  30    (-)...  3 ...

----------


## zorro_z

> .


 ,   "  "    .   :Embarrassment: 



> 2011 ...  30


-, .      .     .   :Big Grin: 
    .
         2010        ?
  ,  -2?  ?

----------


## .

*zorro_z*,

----------

,           ?

----------


## Storn

"0"  :Big Grin: 
     ,

----------

**, #1210  :Smilie:

----------


## .

*Storn*,   .       .
  0  .   ,

----------

()     ,   ,   ,          ? .

----------


## Storn

> , **


    -    ?  :Big Grin: 
      -       ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## .

> -    ?


 ,  .       .  -     
 ,   ,    .     :Wink:

----------


## Na28ta

.,           :Frown: .        ,    ...     :         .

----------


## .

*Na28ta*,     ,              .   .

----------

, , ,   .          "    ".   ,  31.12.2010?  ?  ...  :Wink:

----------

,  .   ...  :Wink:

----------


## Storn

01.01.2011

----------


## Ivan11

,      -    , .  .
      /?       ?
    ...
   :
http://www.pravcons.ru/news15-02-2010-3.php -         
      Excel,   -  ...    ..

----------


## .

.     . 
     ,     ,    ,   ,   .

----------


## marinka123

,        -6-1 ,  -1 ,     ?

----------


## .

> -1


   ?

----------


## marinka123

1203
  :
1)      (     20 ).
2)    ( -1  -2 + )
3)  
4)

----------


## .

,  - .      :Wink:

----------


## marinka123

,       2011  ...

----------


## Ivan11

-1        .
   -6-1 - .

+     'e   ,   ,      ..  .. ))

----------


## .

*marinka123*,     ,     ,     "".     .  192  .
     ,               .



> -6-1


   -6-1  192

----------


## murina

,    .    ?

----------

*murina*, .

----------


## kamilya

-6-1       ,      ?

----------


## .

, . ,

----------

?

----------

. ,            ,  ?      ""  PDF   ,      .

----------


## .



----------


## cto_klerkov

.
        .   - ?  :Smilie: 

     , .

----------


## .

.     ,   .    ,    31 .

----------


## cto_klerkov

, , .      - ,      ?  :Frown: 
 .

----------


## Lyudmilka2901

, ..    .

 : , .  -       (   1 .  ).


  -2 (      ,    ).

    / -  

   -   7 ,   ,         ...         - ...

----------


## cto_klerkov

,        -2   ?

----------


## Na28ta



----------


## cto_klerkov

-2   ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Na28ta

.

----------


## cto_klerkov

!    :Smilie:

----------


## zorro_z

> -2   ?





> 


    - .

----------


## Na28ta

:Smilie:     .   "  ..."? http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...3#post53090423 -6-1.   , ,    .

----------


## zorro_z

-   ,     .   "",    ,    ,   !    ,      -    .
    - .   - .

----------


## Na28ta

:Smilie: ,     ,  ,  .     :        2010 ?            :Smilie: .

----------

> ,     ,  ,  .     :        2010 ?           .


        ,        (      -6-1)...        .   -2, -6-1, -6-2, -6-3.

----------


## Na28ta

,     ,           : -2, -6-1, -6-2, -6-3. ,  , ,     ...  :Frown:

----------


## AlexDudin

-      31,12,2008      " ( /, ,   )"         ..   ,  "  " .       .    -  " "   ?     ?      ,   ...   :Big Grin:

----------


## .

" "?     ,

----------


## AlexDudin

- ... -     ?  ?

----------


## .

.   ,    ,      :Smilie:

----------


## AlexDudin

*.*, ,      :Smilie:

----------


## Na28ta

> - ...


   .     ,    .  "" ,   " ",       :Smilie:

----------


## AlexDudin

*Na28ta*,    ,  .    :Smilie:

----------


## El Gordo

.

   .  (, ,     ,7). , ,  .

,   4 : -2, -6-1, -6-2, -6-3.
 -11   .   .     ,      .    -2  350,  3  - 250. ..         .    ,    -2   . : , .  , .

----------

,     .      ()      280 -      ,        ?

----------


## .

.     50%  ,    .260

----------


## ATUYSHA

.     ,   : 2010       , ,,.    ,      ,  .   .     .

----------


## ATUYSHA

,     (    3 ).  :           ..........      ,     ???    .

----------


## ATUYSHA

?    ?

----------


## Storn

> .     ,   : 2010       , ,,.    ,      ,  .   .     .


     ?

----------


## .

> .     ,   : 2010       , ,,.    ,      ,  .   .     .





> ,     (    3 ).  :           ..........      ,     ???    .





> ?    ?


,       ?     ?     ?        ?        ? 
    ...  - -  ?  :Frown:

----------


## kvanta

!         .      (  )   -   .       , 7 .            .

1.               2012 ?     20  2011?

2.        ? 
 -     ?   -6.

3.    ( )   -. ,  ,    .     ?  . ?    ?       ? 
          (      )?

!

----------


## .

1. ,  2012
2.  
3.      ?

----------


## kvanta

-       ?       ? 

..          ,     -    ,       ?

----------


## .

> -      ?       ?

----------

, , ,     1,      ,             ( , )... ,    .... ,  ,   ,         ....
 ,   ,      1      ?
 .  :yes:

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Salna

, . , ,  6%.       ?    ?    ,    .

----------


## Storn

> 


  :yes:

----------


## Andyko

,      ;

----------


## greed

!
, .
     -2.      -   ?

----------


## .

*greed*,    2-  ,   .

----------


## Storn

> -2.      -   ?


          .....    ....

----------

, ,     ,          , /  ,  ,   2011   .     5        ?
         2012?

----------


## .

**,  ,   ,  
   - ,     ?        ,    + (     )

----------

- .    ,    5     ,        ? ,  .          ?

----------


## .

**,      -        .  ,    - .
       150 ..?      ?    ,   -       . 



> ?


 , .    ?

----------

> **,      -        .  ,    - .
>        150 ..?      ?    ,   -       . 
>  , .    ?


   ,  .      (    ) ,   ,   !         .      ,    .

----------


## .

-   ,   .            :Frown:

----------

> -   ,   .


   .     ,     .        ,    ,     .           3   ,,   ,               .  ?

----------


## .

**,     ,  ?   ,    ?

----------

> **,     ,  ?   ,    ?


 ,   :Embarrassment: ...

----------

2011   *.* ,     6%.      .        .   ,   .
 :   ,          ,        ,    .              ? 
   !
 , .

----------


## .

,   .            
                .

----------


## cto_klerkov

,        .  ""      " ",     .
. -: http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%9...D0.92.D0.94.3F

----------


## .

> .


  .

----------


## EugeneD

> .


         ,  -,    - ,  .

----------

.      ,     ** (     . )        - .         .    -  ?

----------

,     -   : 
*1.*     ? 
*2.*      ,       ()    ? 
*3.*     ( 16 . .)      ( 27  2011) ?

----------


## .

**,       ,           .            
,          
 
   ,

----------

5  ?
,  ,

----------


## EugeneD

> 5  ?


 :yes:

----------


## Kate1001

. ,    .  -.

----------

!

       .       4    (http://www.pfrf.ru/ot_bashkor/admini...anie/9638.html   4, 5, 9, 10):
1.     
2.     
3.  
4.  
     ?     ?   -      ( -  ..)      ? 
  25  2011 ,      ,    2010 .      ?

----------


## .

> ?


 



> -      ( -  ..)


 




> ?

----------

.
        .
    -2 (     ...)  -6-1? ?  ?
     ?.
    .
.

----------


## Na28ta

!  :Smilie: 
      , ,    ...

----------

,    ,      ???
      ?
   ,       .

----------


## Na28ta

.

----------

.
  2011 .        6%.          2012 .     .   ,          . 
   ,    - -   :Frown:  
   ,     ,    ?     ?  ,    .
P.S.    .

----------


## .

.     
       2011 .    .

----------

> 


-   -    ,  .




> 2011


    .       , .

     -?

----------


## .

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=436183
   . .   ,    -  .    ,       .    ,      2011       31

----------


## Storn

> .       , .


 ,  



> -?


....  1000,        :Big Grin: ....

----------

.
    ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Volonteer

! , ,   -   2014    ,     ,   ,        .     .  ,   ,     -  )))      :
1) ( ,   .)      (   ?)
2)       \  ..?
3)   ,           .   ?   ,  ,         ?     ,     ,     ,          ?
 !
 , .

----------


## .

1.      20    20 .    1000 .   




> 


         1 ,     31

----------


## Volonteer

*.*, !  ,        .,         (15%),   ? \\          ? 
        -        -       ?  



> 1.      20    20 .    1000 .


,          :       ,     ,   -         ...        .      ?

----------


## .

> (15%),   ?


    13%   18%.
        2014 .   .




> -       ?


 .    ,    ?




> ,


      .

----------


## Volonteer

> .    ,    ?


, !        ,    ?   !

----------


## .

(   ),      .        .

----------


## Volonteer

,   .... ,              ?      ?         -   17.    3900      ?

----------


## Volonteer

,   ,        (14  2014 )  31  2014   0.  16548.59 ,     -      , ?   ...

----------


## _50

> .   ?


       ,    .      (),     ,      ,          .




> ?


    20.10   ,     .




> , ?


   300 ..    ,   . :Smilie:

----------


## .

> -      , ?


.    31 
    3        . ,       2 ,    
  ,

----------


## cto_klerkov

> ,


    ,   ?    200     ?   ?

----------


## Volonteer

> ,


  .     ,           . 




> 3        . ,       2 ,    
>   ,


  !
      ,       . ,   (  ,  )      ,      ,     - ,       ,      .

----------


## .

.

----------

,  300000 .  -     (  )    .
  (  )         ?

----------


## .

,

----------

. 143     ,     . ,   ?

----------


## .

.    2014

----------

,    - .     .
    2.1         .   1.1 -       2.1. 
,                (     ). ,         ,    4 .       . 100.
      ?               ?

----------


## .

,   .  . Ÿ

----------

> .    2014


  , .
   31.12.2014. , .    01.04.2015.    :"     01.04.2014  17-4/-224 ,     ,           2015 ,     2014 ,     2015-.                1  2015  (. 2 . 16    24.07.2009  212-)". 
, -  ,    2014   ,    2015  ?  ,      ?

----------


## .

,   2015     2015 .  .

----------

